# Dana Brooke is awful



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this was only her first match and it was short but i can just tell shes awful in the ring.


VINTAGE IWC ISEC logic. :cole

I didn't expect much of anything from her debut considering how new she is to the biz, but I thought she did fine. Only thing she did a little too much in excess was the bicep flex, but my boner didn't mind that at all in hindsight. 8*D Give her time and then pass judgment.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> VINTAGE IWC ISEC logic. :cole
> 
> I didn't expect much of anything from her debut considering how new she is to the biz, but I thought she did fine. Only thing she did a little too much in excess was the bicep flex, but my boner didn't mind that at all in hindsight. 8*D Give her time and then pass judgment.


It doesn't take a 15 minute match to be able to tell if someones bad in the ring just the way she moved and transition into a move looked so bad and awkward. The crowd even chanted "You can't wrestle" almost 40 seconds into the match. 

NXT right now isn't really the best place to have really green rookies like Dana Brooks who don't what they're doing. Just look at the NXT divas roster, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Emma, Becky, all those divas are great wrestlers. Dana is gonna looks like total shit in comparison to them. Shit have her work live events and wait a year before putting her on NXT.

NXT is more of a showcase show for great wrestling than it is developmental now. Wrestlers like Dana should have to train at the center for over a year before being put on the actual show.


----------



## kuo24

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> It doesn't take a 15 minute match to be able to tell if someones bad in the ring just the way she moved and transition into a move looked so bad and awkward. The crowd even chanted "You can't wrestle" almost 40 seconds into the match.
> 
> NXT right now isn't really the best place to have really green rookies like Dana Brooks who don't what they're doing. Just look at the NXT divas roster, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Emma, Becky, all those divas are great wrestlers. Dana is gonna looks like total shit in comparison to them. Shit have her work live events and wait a year before putting her on NXT.
> 
> NXT is more of a showcase show for great wrestling than it is developmental now. Wrestlers like Dana should have to train at the center for over a year before being put on the actual show.


It's not Dana Brooks' fault then. She is a rookie in a supposedly developmental show after all.
By introducing the NXT 5 (Neville, Balor, Itami, Owens, Zayn) and the Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley trio, the bar was raised considerably for all talents.
This is the pitfall of pushing NXT into a mainstream third brand rather than a developmental league.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Maybe it has something to do with that she's in developmental and is working on improving her craft. She has been in development for what amounts to more or less 15 months. Let us say hypothetically she was training that whole time, that still is little time to be doing something. Especially comparatively to all those you listed besides Charlotte have all been wrestling for years and years. I think people should give her a break. It was her debut and sure it wasn't the best, but it shouldn't be expected to be as much either. I personally will hold off on having an opinion on her until she's given adequate amount of time to adapt to television while getting more time in the ring and surely won't judge her based solely off of one performance.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Broooo she had one match. One match. Calm down. Yeah she's green but that's why she is on NXT. She has more physical tools to work with then the Divas you named. She will get better. It's her first aired match ever. She has no wrestling experience she was a fitness model. Let her learn and get better before you just say she is awful.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



DirectorsCut said:


> Maybe it has something to do with that she's in developmental and is working on improving her craft. She has been in development for what amounts to more or less 15 months. Let us say hypothetically she was training that whole time, that still is little time to be doing something. Especially comparatively to all those you listed besides Charlotte have all been wrestling for years and years. I think people should give her a break. It was her debut and sure it wasn't the best, but it shouldn't be expected to be as much either. I personally will hold off on having an opinion on her until she's given adequate amount of time to adapt to television while getting more time in the ring and surely won't judge her based solely off of one performance.


My point is with all the talented wrestlers on NXT its not a good idea to bring in green rookies like Dana Brooks. As i said have her train at the center until she can work a somewhat decent match. NXT isn't really a developmental show as Triple H himself said, so NXT isn't a good place to bring in these rookies who can't wrestle.

I'm not saying indie darlings are the only wrestlers allowed on NXT now but you should at least have these wrestlers like Dana Brooks get better and get more training in before putting them on NXT. Shes not gonna be able to work a good match with any of the NXT divas cause all the NXT divas are miles ahead of her.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Yo I can't with 1/2 these smarks.

Leva 32

Dana 26

And you want to shit on Dana Brooks who is just starting in developmental?


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> My point is with all the talented wrestlers on NXT its not a good idea to bring in green rookies like Dana Brooks. As i said have her train at the center until she can work a somewhat decent match. NXT isn't really a developmental show as Triple H himself said, so NXT isn't a good place to bring in these rookies who can't wrestle.
> 
> I'm not saying indie darlings are the only wrestlers allowed on NXT now but you should at least have these wrestlers like Dana Brooks get better and get more training in before putting them on NXT. Shes not gonna be able to work a good match with any of the NXT divas cause all the NXT divas are miles ahead of her.


Yes NXT is not developmental anymore but I don't see the problem with giving Dana a test run. They just trying her out to see if she sinks or swims. It was a first match it was like 5 mins long. How can you possibly judge someone in such a short span of time? She didn't botch or anything she just looked green. You can tell she was trying and she will get better. Her selling was a bit off but it takes time to get used to the aspect of selling. NXT ain't the main roster. It's fine for them to test out new talent to see if they work or not.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> Yo I can't with 1/2 these smarks.
> 
> Leva 32
> 
> Dana 26
> 
> And you want to shit on Dana Brooks who is just starting in developmental?


When 95% of the roster now is experienced indie wrestlers i don't really consider NXT developmental but more of a place to fine tune things and adapt to WWE's style.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> When 95% of the roster now is experienced indie wrestlers i don't really consider NXT developmental but more of a place to fine tune things and adapt to WWE's style.


so let Dana develop


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

worse than charlotte flair? wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> My point is with all the talented wrestlers on NXT its not a good idea to bring in green rookies like Dana Brooks. As i said have her train at the center until she can work a somewhat decent match. NXT isn't really a developmental show as Triple H himself said, so NXT isn't a good place to bring in these rookies who can't wrestle.
> 
> I'm not saying indie darlings are the only wrestlers allowed on NXT now but you should at least have these wrestlers like Dana Brooks get better and get more training in before putting them on NXT. Shes not gonna be able to work a good match with any of the NXT divas cause all the NXT divas are miles ahead of her.


I understand what you're saying, but I don't think of NXT as a place for only finished products. There are many people with varying levels of skills that appear on the program and are fighting for the opportunity. I actually think, despite you thinking her performance was lackluster, was good that she debuted in this somewhat raw form. As it allows her from an early stage to develop her and others such as Carmella and Alexa Bliss or any talent for that matter's abilities in front of a television audience. Building on their in ring presence and other tangibles from an early stage. I remember how green Charlotte was when she started having matches and she eventually also turned it around to the point where she is considered to be a strong worker. I'm not saying the same will happen for Dana, no one can know that with any certainty. Just that at some point she needs to be given the opportunity. Whether that's now or in a year to prove eventually she is going to make that transition and if who ever is in charge of making executive decisions feels that she's ready. Who am I to argue differently.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Eh it's just one match, I'll give her some more time.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> so let Dana develop


Well if NXT's divas division wasn't all great wrestlers i'd have no issue with Dana, but the entire division is experienced wrestlers. It just kinda caught me off guard that they brought in such a rookie Total Diva's type on NXT after being used to these pros like Sasha, Bayley, Emma, and Charlotte.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> Well if NXT's divas division wasn't all great wrestlers i'd have no issue with Dana, but the entire division is experienced wrestlers. It just kinda caught me off guard that they brought in such a rookie Total Diva's type on NXT after being used to these pros like Sasha, Bayley, Emma, and Charlotte.


Well if it makes you feel better Charlotte was a complete rookie when she first started on NXT. Everyone starts as a rookie. NXT is the only place to start bro.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



DirectorsCut said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I don't think of NXT as a place for only finished products. There are many people with varying levels of skills that appear on the program and are fighting for the opportunity. I actually think, despite you thinking her performance was lackluster, was good that she debuted in this somewhat raw form. As it allows her from an early stage to develop her and others such as Carmella and Alexa Bliss or any talent for that matter's abilities in front of a television audience. Building on their in ring presence and other tangibles from an early stage. I remember how green Charlotte was when she started having matches and she eventually also turned it around to the point where she is considered to be a strong worker. I'm not saying the same will happen for Dana, no one can know that with any certainty. Just that at some point she needs to be given the opportunity. Whether that's now or in a year to prove eventually she is going to make that transition and if who ever is in charge of making executive decisions feels that she's ready. Who am I to argue differently.


If this was NXT from say 2012 she'd fit in more since most of the roster was green rookies being built from the ground up. But NXT has turned into such a showcase show for established indie stars and well trained women that she stands out like a sore thumb.

I guess we'll see how she does in time but i still think she should have been held off for at least another year of training before being put on NXT.


----------



## BoJackson

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Maybe that's why she's still in - DUN DUN DUNNNNN - developmental? OOOoOooOoOOOooOOO!

I know NXT has become a bit of it's own monster, but it is still a developmental league. People need to remember that.


----------



## jaden85

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Wasn't this filmed months ago and she's had more matches since this to get more comfortable. I'm sure at the next tapings she'll do better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> It doesn't take a 15 minute match to be able to tell if someones bad in the ring just the way she moved and transition into a move looked so bad and awkward. The crowd even chanted "You can't wrestle" almost 40 seconds into the match.
> 
> NXT right now isn't really the best place to have really green rookies like Dana Brooks who don't what they're doing. Just look at the NXT divas roster, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Emma, Becky, all those divas are great wrestlers. Dana is gonna looks like total shit in comparison to them. Shit have her work live events and wait a year before putting her on NXT.
> 
> NXT is more of a showcase show for great wrestling than it is developmental now. Wrestlers like Dana should have to train at the center for over a year before being put on the actual show.


The NXT crowd is overwhelmingly comprised of our fellow smarks that are well-known for their cynical and smart-ass attitude towards freshly trained talent, so the chant isn't surprising in the least.

And how the fuck is NXT, their *developmental territory* (and it still is contrary to what the dirt sheets spout), not the best place for talents like Dana? She's got an eye-catching appearance (one that is reminiscent of Beth Phoenix's in regards to looks and even attire) and she participated at the Arnold Classic, so it was obvious that she was gonna get on HHH's good side on those merits alone. Couple those traits with her impressive flexibility despite her bulk and she was bound to show up on NXT sooner rather than later, especially since Charlotte (a fellow cut and agile blonde bombshell) is said to be moving on up to the main roster soon.

The thing about Dana is that she's clearly a major showboat and a powerhouse, which means that you shouldn't expect her to be a mat technician anyway. And even in the event her ring work _does_ improve tremendously in NXT, it's not like she'd even be allowed to go all out considering divas matches on the main roster have been bathroom breaks for years.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Guys just look at Eva Marie, how longs she been signed? 2 years? Shes still not on NXT or any of the main shows, you know why? Cause shes training to look somewhat decent when she does get on a show. I saw Eva's training with Brian Kendrick and looks to be improving. Dana should be in the same place as Eva Marie, off tv all together getting trained by an experienced veteran.

I don't agree with throwing a rookie on a show and letting her learn the the ropes as she goes. She should have the ropes learned enough before being put on such a big show like NXT. Its not really a little developmental brand anymore and the crowd is brutal if you aren't a good wrestler.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> Well if NXT's divas division wasn't all great wrestlers i'd have no issue with Dana, but the entire division is experienced wrestlers. It just kinda caught me off guard that they brought in such a rookie Total Diva's type on NXT after being used to these pros like Sasha, Bayley, Emma, and Charlotte.


if you actually watched the match. You'd notice the chick who is the vet in the ring couldn't sell and looked in between what spot she was suppose to land, Dana in all her parts in the match sold Leva's offense. The other chick who is suppose to be more experienced didn't.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I don't mind it for an episode or two. Even though the matches are usually good, I'm personally sick of seeing the same combination of divas wrestling against each other. However, she shouldn't be shown again until she improves behind the scenes or on another level show. I might not mind it personally, but I can't say the same for the people that subscribe to the network just for NXT. 

I personally view NXT as the AAA of WWE. Stars that are nearly ready for the main roster but needs a year or two before they can get there. People that need more than two years should be in AA or single A which is the Performance Center.

I think they should introduce another show for the people stuck in AA. Since they have rings at the PC, they should film a show once a week just for AA talent. No storylines necessary, just watching them perform in the ring and doing promos would be good enough for me to tune in at least.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

The match was beyond appauling. She can't wrestle, all of the moves were weak as water, her punches missed by a mile and her posing/rubbing hands on her body was a little excessive by the end.

They shouldn't have had her debut yet. She has a long way to go.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

My problem here is peeps here lying. Y'all putting this shit on Dana when she was the more steady chick in this match. Her 1st ever televised match, she was better than your indie darling.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588531933342261249
what did Leva [Blue Pants] do good in her match?

Her job was elevate and make Dana look good. That's what they paid her to do.

2/3 of this match chick looks in between, do I fall on this spot or that spot? oh right you hit my face sell jaw, the floor punches to the head she sold nothing. 

The finish was good. Other than Leva basically DIDN'T DO HER JOB WELL!

It was the other way around, instead you had Dana who was making her look incredible, selling her roundhouse, selling her fists to face. 

Watch wrestling more closely. :fact


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Shitting on a rookie in developmental for not being that good is typical geekfan logic. 

Don't let the "we're not developmental" rahrah bullshit get to your head. 

NXT is still a developmental system and some of the talent (and definitely the paychecks, apparently) reflect this.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

It's one match, give the girl time to improve before you judge, both Alexa and Charlotte were green rookies when they started, but now both are some of the better divas in the entire company (with the former only getting better every day); so give her a chance to improve first.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

To be fair the match wasn't good; but don't call her awful. It's one match. It's her first match being taped for TV against Blue Pants whose a jobber in a jobber match; which she most likely is not use to wrestling a 1-2 minute match as on NXT live events I've heard for the womens match to go over 10 minutes. It looks like she didn't have any chemistry with Leva either; which doesn't help.

All I am saying is give her another chance; she gets praised a lot at NXT Live Events so I am more than sure she isn't awful and can actually work.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She looked very awkward and clumbsy in the ring, she doesn't have a wrestling background so it'll take awhile for her to progress. She is rather strong, athletic and pretty good looking too.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> Shes in the same class as *divas like Cameron*, Eva Marie, and Rosa Mendez. Shes hot and really fit and athletic but she can't wrestle for shit from what i saw.


Hey hey, I'm not having that. Yeah, Dana wasn't great, but at least she knew how to perform a freaking pin. And her finisher alone was better than anything Eva and Rosa have ever done in the ring.

Sasha and Charlotte are meant to be on the verge on the main roster, they need some new blood on NXT. I'm willing to give her more chances before I write her off completely. And she appears confident, which is half the battle won.


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She was fine realistically. Her second singles match ever and fourteenth overall. Was taped two months ago and has gotten better.



K4L318 said:


> Yo I can't with 1/2 these smarks.
> 
> Leva 32
> 
> Dana 26
> 
> And you want to shit on Dana Brooks who is just starting in developmental?


That's the thing some many people want Leva signed when she couldn't carry Dana or even looked on another level to Dana.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

That's why she is in the developmental. :shrug


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I mean I get where OP is coming from. You get so used to seeing wrestlers like: Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, etc that when it's time for the real green wrestlers to perform it just seems like bad wrestling and it kind of drags the show down a little. But I would kind of place that fault on HHH since he is so eager to forget the fact that it is development and its own brand.

I'm not going to call her awful but that was not a good match. She still has many things to work on,like her punches, and that's okay. I do hope that she stops feeling on herself too much, it really got awkward and tiring after a while.

But since she's a beginner, I'm not going to be too hard on hard. I'm sure that she'll get better.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

as my "friend" OXI would say NXT is development yeah she's not great but she has plenty of time to improve. so stop being dicks and give her a chance


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

So if people dislike Dana, Carmella and/or Alexa. Will they re-evaluate the whole "Sara Del Rey is a great trainer" meme? These are the people she trained from scratch.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

How longs she been training? A few months right? Every single wrestler ever was awful at this point of their career and thats a fact.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be but she was incredibly awkward. All over the place in the ring. All over the place outside of the ring too actually, I really don't know what she was going for. It's like she came up with 20 different taunts and poses and couldn't pick one so just decided to cycle through them all. 

She wasn't completely awful but I do hope she finds some sort of groove quick enough.



wowjames said:


> She was fine realistically. Her second singles match ever and fourteenth overall. Was taped two months ago and has gotten better.


Well, then maybe it's too early for her to be wrestling on the show? I feel like some of the same people who constantly remind people that "it's development" likewise need to sometimes be reminded that it's still now a product that people are paying for. NXT isn't just a brand and it isn't just development anymore.


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I liked her finisher but I found the almost constant flexing/groping herself got very annoying. Still, quite looking forward to seeing how she develops


----------



## elo

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

It was a really poor way to debut someone you've been hyping up as "the total diva" for a month. The ring work wasn't acceptable for television, you could actually see the crowd laughing at her just seconds before a "you can't wrestle" chant broke out due to a very sloppy kick which ended up hitting Blue Pants square in the crotch.

Maybe it was nerves, I hope so for her sake or else she will be eaten alive by the NXT smarks at Full Sail in no time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> *NXT right now isn't really the best place to have really green rookies like Dana Brooks who don't what they're doing.* Just look at the NXT divas roster, Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Emma, Becky, all those divas are great wrestlers. Dana is gonna looks like total shit in comparison to them. Shit have her work live events and wait a year before putting her on NXT.
> 
> NXT is more of a showcase show for great wrestling than it is developmental now. Wrestlers like Dana should have to train at the center for over a year before being put on the actual show.


NXT is the only place to have them actually. 

You have your great wrestling from who you know to be from the indies (Balor, Zayn, KO, Itami...). And then you have your developmental side. They're giving her TV time because she comes from a similar field in fitness competition. It's obvious she can be dedicated, so applying that to wrestling should be profitable as well.

Everyone else said....wait at least a few matches. Even I made a similar joke, just a joke about her.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

*Her entrance freaked me out. It kinda ruined everything.*


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

the girl had one awful match and it was her debut. just as long as she doesn't win a lot of matches she'll be fine. despite NXT being a brand it's still a show for "rookies' to learn the ropes.


----------



## Becky

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I dislike the way she touches herself so often. It looks odd. However, she has ages to improve and learn how to act in the ring, both in terms of wrestling and just how she carries herself. She'll be reet.


----------



## jaden85

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



elo said:


> It was a really poor way to debut someone you've been hyping up as "the total diva" for a month. The ring work wasn't acceptable for television, you could actually see the crowd laughing at her just seconds before a "you can't wrestle" chant broke out due to a very sloppy kick which ended up hitting Blue Pants square in the crotch.
> 
> Maybe it was nerves, I hope so for her sake or else she will be eaten alive by the NXT smarks at Full Sail in no time.


Well in her other match, she got a "Better than Cena" chant when she hit her finisher


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I agree she is awkward as fuck. It legit looked like she didn't know what she was doing. She is sexy af though. Her mannerisms look really over rehearsed, like the stuff she was doing when she was coming to the ring and after she won. There will people chanting you can't wrestle at the start of the match and I was thinking please stfu. Have we forgotten that this is developmental? This is where they are supposed to improve, with that being said, she does have some work to do.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Honestly I was sitting wondering who had given the green light on her tv debut, she didn't seem ready. 

I knew from the moment I saw her debut promo package that I wasn't going to like her lol just her herl character is good for making women hate her lol. But as with Alexa, time will tell and she should be given a chance. I'll give her it, we all should this is developmental.


----------



## TL Hopper

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

neckbeards said the same thing when Charlotte debuted. Now everyone is riding her jock. Give her time


----------



## 153310

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Why do you guys give Dana Brooke a pass by saying she's green and will get better and then bash Baron Corbin all the time and don't give him a pass??...he's technically still "green" too....not being rude...just curious...


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



TL Hopper said:


> neckbeards said the same thing when Charlotte debuted. Now everyone is riding her jock. Give her time


It is obvious who has watched FCW and early NXT and who hasn't for sure.

Newer fans think developmental is about Indie Darlings kicking out of each other's finisher three times every match.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Anyone who would harshly judge a diva who hasn't wrestled very long and expects them to be amazing in their debut match is a *fucking moron*. For someone who hasn't been wrestling that long, Dana did extremely well. Sure, she needs a lot of work, but that's why she's in developmental. I know for myself I had no grand expectation that she would be a ring general or even be better than Blue pants(who is a veteran) because I know she hasn't been wrestling that long. Cut Dana a break.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Well it was her debut :shrug Give her time.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I immediately liked her and her finisher. I didn't like all the poses though but It was her first time out, im sure she'll find a better balance for her entrance. I also felt like blue pants should have been selling better for her if Dana is suppose to come off as this powerhouse. She has something about her, with more experience she can be very good.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



153310 said:


> Why do you guys give Dana Brooke a pass by saying she's green and will get better and then bash Baron Corbin all the time and don't give him a pass??...he's technically still "green" too....not being rude...just curious...


The main issue people have with Baron Corbin is that he's being positioned as something special in NXT, but he has yet to produce a good match or showcase if he's a good wrestler or not. This then makes NXT crowd frustrated with Corbin because they can't really gauge if he sucks or not after all these months and they react negatively towards him. I can't say I blame them. 

Dana getting a negative reaction from the NXT crowd was inevitable because of who she was in there with. Had they put her in there with Carmella or Emma, it would've been different and they might've been more forgiving. The NXT crowd is so up Blue Pants ass they'd even turn on Bayley if they ever had a match.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



wowjames said:


> It is obvious who has watched FCW and early NXT and who hasn't for sure.
> 
> Newer fans think developmental is about Indie Darlings kicking out of each other's finisher three times every match.


:clap

Every fucking poster on this section needs to read this and get a grip.


----------



## Larfleeze

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Am I actually reading this thread correctly? It was her first fucking match!

Sure she's green, but she obviously has some potential..good look, athletically gifted and pulled off the gimmick pretty well imo. Maybe stop over using that one pose (Banks is also guilty of this).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I'm willing to give her some time to actually develop in developmental before I join in the chorus of those prematurely wanting to throw her under the bus. This was her first televised match, let's hope she shows improvement in the future.


----------



## bob_bloblaw

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Yeah she's pretty shit tbh


----------



## paqman

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I still think it's disrespectful to chant "you can't wrestle" on a fucking developmental show. Sure, the bar has been risen thanks to indy talents being signed and whatever Dragonball Z training Sasha and Charlotte had, but it's still developmental. 

Dana needs to work on some things. Her entrance was fine for 5 seconds, but she hit the same poses over and over and over and OVER. Spread it out through the whole entrance and don't blow your load as soon as you come through the curtain lol. 

In ring, I don't know, could be just nerves. I'll let her pass for now, if only because I remember the first time I saw Sasha Banks I clearly hated her in ring work and gimmick lol. Now I'd have her babies.

Yes, I'd have HER babies. 

So let's give Dana a fair shot here. She'll improve; it's NXT. Not like she's on RAW and only gets 10 seconds every 2 weeks. Even Carmella is slowly unfucking herself.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Uh NXT is a DEVELOPMENT FED....you are going to see green rookies the entire reason they're even ON NXT is to fucking learn.

fpalm


----------



## numeno

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

is *really* too early to say that she sucks
it was only her first match...


----------



## Nine99

Everything is going to be okay OP


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Posts like OP shows the problem with having NXT be chalk full of indy and experienced talent that are afraid to go up or be called up to the main roster because they and HHH know the booking is shit.

It is meant to be a developmental show, meaning talents are meant to be developing skills.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Isn't it way too early to say she sucks? Isn't this her first wrestling match of her career?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

NXT may be a tv show but its where the talents train and learn, not EVERYONE is going to be good you will get shit talent thats the entire reason NXT exists....i seriously think people don't get that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

*Dana on her first day found a character that works for her and Becky on her 8th month is still failing to do that. I don't give a damn about workrate if the girl is entertaining. Also, regardless of what Triple H says, it's still fucking developmental. She's not some indy darling. She's actually in DEVELOPMENTAL because she needs to DEVELOP. GO FIGURE :cornette!*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Simply Flawless said:


> Uh NXT is a DEVELOPMENT FED....you are going to see green rookies the entire reason they're even ON NXT is to fucking learn.
> 
> fpalm


While it is, WWE is also pushing it as the next generation of great wrestling, a reason to watch the network and are possibly trying to tour the brand. Ideally NXT should be for the wrestlers who've picked up the basics, look decent in live event matches and now have to learn how to do tv the way WWE wants.

I'll give her time since it was her first televised match and she may have been nervous. But let's not pretend it's her first match ever.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



KuritaDavion said:


> Ideally NXT should be for the wrestlers who've picked up the basics, look decent in live event matches and now have to learn how to do tv the way WWE wants.


So pretty much exactly what it is then.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



TL Hopper said:


> neckbeards said the same thing when Charlotte debuted. Now everyone is riding her jock. Give her time


typical wwe fanboy sheep, generalize an entire group of people who are against something you like, how many fans in the nxt audience had neckbeards exactly?



wowjames said:


> It is obvious who has watched FCW and early NXT and who hasn't for sure.
> 
> Newer fans think developmental is about *Indie Darlings kicking out of each other's finisher three times every match*.


surely your talking about the main roster matches where the likes of orton, reigns, cena, bryan and lesnar kick out of a thousand finishers before winning a the match?

nxt has an identity crisis just like the main roster but in a different way, one minute you got triple h boasting about how nxt is a brand and not a developmental show any more but at the same time he's putting "sports entertainers" that are terribly inexperienced on the show. i think the criticism is a good thing for her to be exposed to if she truly has the desire to be a good "sports entertainer" like sasha banks and charlotte flair.

the most annoying about this dana was not her touching herself but her saying "that's what i thawt" nearly every time she was getting her offence in


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



x78 said:


> So pretty much exactly what it is then.


Well with the indy guys & WWE guys coming down it's getting the appearance of an ROH-style show where the audience expects great wrestling and when they don't get it they tune out.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



wowjames said:


> She was fine realistically. Her second singles match ever and fourteenth overall. Was taped two months ago and has gotten better.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing some many people want Leva signed when she couldn't carry Dana or even looked on another level to Dana.


That's what I said watching this. Why is this chick getting the blame?


Leva was the horrible one. She's going to be 32 had 8 yrs. of experience. 

They paid her to do one thing, sell. And she FAILED. 

These peeps blaming Dana, Dana was the better worker and seller. 

Leva Bates crapped the bed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

*What pissed me off the most is how Leva spammed what used to be the Chick Kick and made it look worthless.*


----------



## Green

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

All I know is my dick approves. She was obviously green though.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I'll give her some time before I judge her in ring skills, her look however, will not understand why people say she is pretty/beautiful/gorgeous, she was okay, but absolutely nothing more than that.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I can't really blame Leva Bates for feeding into the crowd's support of her, but at the end of the day she's being paid to be enhancement talent for the signed NXT talent. I think Leva has lost sight of that with every appearance and she actually hurts the lesser experienced girls progression by feeding into the crowd too much and not selling moves. Could you imagine if Curt Hawkins was in a match with John Cena and he started going off script and feeding into what the crowd was saying about him and lost sight that he's just suppose to sell and lose? It'd be unprofessional as all hell.

I like Leva or Blue pants, but she needs to stay in her lane until WWE decides to actually sign her. You're jobber until further notice.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



PimentoSlice said:


> I can't really blame Leva Bates for feeding into the crowd's support of her, but at the end of the day she's being paid to be enhancement talent for the signed NXT talent. I think Leva has lost sight of that with every appearance and she actually hurts the lesser experienced girls progression by feeding into the crowd too much and not selling moves. Could you imagine if Curt Hawkins was in a match with John Cena and he started going off script and feeding into what the crowd was saying about him and lost sight that he's just suppose to sell and lose? It'd be unprofessional as all hell.
> 
> I like Leva or Blue pants, but she needs to stay in her lane until WWE decides to actually sign her. You're jobber until further notice.


You mean pull a Cena and no sell everything? Sorry, it had to be said. 

And it's better to play into the crowd than to not react at all.


----------



## 153310

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

If you'd seen her face without makeup at wrestlemania, you probably wouldn't be saying this.


----------



## 153310

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Green said:


> All I know is my dick approves. She was obviously green though.


If you'd seen her face without makeup during wrestlemania, you probably wouldn't say this...


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

What did people expect her to be good? I knew she would be bad. Why is this a surprise? She is a rookie who came from fitness modeling. You all should've expected her to be bad.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> You mean pull a Cena and no sell everything? Sorry, it had to be said.
> 
> And it's better to play into the crowd than to not react at all.



John Cena no selling is part of his "super Cena" persona and at times he uses not selling to transition into other moves. I'm sure sometimes he genuinely gets lazy or forgets and doesn't sell as well as he should, but for the most part he tries to sell for everyone, even jobbers. Jobbers that are not signed by WWE/NXT are there to make the signed talent look good. John Cena is not enhancement talent, so he has no obligation to make a Curt Hawkins look good. 

Natalya or someone like Sasha Banks have always been able to go in there with anyone and make their opponent look like stars. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Blue pants, she mostly just chews the scenery and basks in her tiny indie fame and forgets what she's really down there for. Don't get me wrong, I don't see anything wrong with Blue pants acknowledging the crowd during her entrance or when she does a cool move, but she hasn't done the best job of making the signed NXT talent she's in there with look good. A veteran or a good jobber should be able to do that.


----------



## It's Yersel!

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

2 thing that I annoyed me:
1 - Why did she keep rubbing herself? 
2 - WHY DID THEY HAVE HER BEAT BLUE PANTS!!!???


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



PimentoSlice said:


> John Cena no selling is part of his "super Cena" persona and at times he uses not selling to transition into other moves. I'm sure sometimes he genuinely gets lazy or forgets and doesn't sell as well as he should, but for the most part he tries to sell for everyone, even jobbers. Jobbers that are not signed by WWE/NXT are there to make the signed talent look good. John Cena is not enhancement talent, so he has no obligation to make a Curt Hawkins look good.
> 
> Natalya or someone like Sasha Banks have always been able to go in there with anyone and make their opponent look like stars. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Blue pants, she mostly just chews the scenery and basks in her tiny indie fame and forgets what she's really down there for. Don't get me wrong, I don't see anything wrong with Blue pants acknowledging the crowd during her entrance or when she does a cool move, but she hasn't done the best job of making the signed NXT talent she's in there with look good. A veteran or a good jobber should be able to do that.


O I'm not defending anyone's no selling here... but Cena is one of the most notorious no sellers in the business. It's not that he is lazy or doesn't do it... he doesn't know how period. It would still be sweet justice to have him eat quite a few no selling moments though... well not really, because everyone suffers when you no sell everything.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

*Not many people men or women are very good in their very first match.*


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Dana's got potential










/thread


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> O I'm not defending anyone's no selling here... but Cena is one of the most notorious no sellers in the business. It's not that he is lazy or doesn't do it... he doesn't know how period. It would still be sweet justice to have him eat quite a few no selling moments though... well not really, because everyone suffers when you no sell everything.


Somebody no-selling Cena would be hilarious. Similar to the Warrior/Triple H match, I'd just have someone bounce right up after an AA and proceed to squash Cena with their signature moves. It'll never happen, but it's fun to dream about.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Chrome said:


> Somebody no-selling Cena would be hilarious. Similar to the Warrior/Triple H match, I'd just have someone bounce right up after an AA and proceed to squash Cena with their signature moves. It'll never happen, but it's fun to dream about.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> O I'm not defending anyone's no selling here... but Cena is one of the most notorious no sellers in the business. It's not that he is lazy or doesn't do it... he doesn't know how period. It would still be sweet justice to have him eat quite a few no selling moments though... well not really, because everyone suffers when you no sell everything.


Right, but my main point was about jobbers not selling properly and feeding into the crowd that clearly wants them to be more than what they're being paid to do as enhancement talent. I used Cena as a setup, but I just as easily could've picked Dolph, it was just an example to set up my point about jobbers going off script or doing their jobs poorly. 

Some people in that Full sail crowd are extremely delusional and think just because someone is an indie darling they should NEVER lose to a Bull Dempsey or Tyler Breeze. Same goes with Blue Pants. People really do lose sight that this is a developmental program and WWE is trying to make their signed talent into stars. There must be a reason Leva Bates who's been on the indies for a while has never been signed by WWE or TNA officially, I wonder why that is....And no, it's not just her age or possible copyright infringement claims she'd get every time she'd wrestle on TV, although I'm sure those things don't help her either...


----------



## tomjh

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well, then maybe it's too early for her to be wrestling on the show? I feel like some of the same people who constantly remind people that "it's development" likewise need to sometimes be reminded that it's still now a product that people are paying for. NXT isn't just a brand and it isn't just development anymore.


It's interesting because basically FCW has morphed into NXT now. FCW was never available to any paying public. THAT...sorry DAT was developmental. As another poster has said, NXT is now part of the reason that some people pay for for the network. Even HHH has said it's not really developmental now but it's own brand.

A lot of posters have used the word "awkward" and it's totally the right word. The whole match was awkward.

My main question is why does a debutant have to win their match? They can have a good showing and still be shown their place by a veteran right?

Oh. right... vince's bonar for Dana's "assets".......


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She's green as hell but atleast she seems to have some athleticism, so there's still hope for her compared to the Cameron's and Eva Marie's of the world.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



PimentoSlice said:


> Right, but my main point was about jobbers not selling properly and feeding into the crowd that clearly wants them to be more than what they're being paid to do as enhancement talent. I used Cena as a setup, but I just as easily could've picked Dolph, it was just an example to set up my point about jobbers going off script or doing their jobs poorly.
> 
> Some people in that Full sail crowd are extremely delusional and think just because someone is an indie darling they should NEVER lose to a Bull Dempsey or Tyler Breeze. Same goes with Blue Pants. People really do lose sight that this is a developmental program and WWE is trying to make their signed talent into stars. There must be a reason Leva Bates who's been on the indies for a while has never been signed by WWE or TNA officially, I wonder why that is....And no, it's not just her age or possible copyright infringement claims she'd get every time she'd wrestle on TV, although I'm sure those things don't help her either...


I think the issue now is, is that NXT has built itself up as the WRESTLING brand in WWE and less so developmental at this point. So when someone gets on the televised show, there is an expectation of a certain level of execution and talent. They should hold off that level of green talent until they have quite a few live event matches under their belts. Showcasing someone that green at this point in NXT isn't going to go over as it did just a year ago. 

Actually, thinking about it... talent like Dana would be better served going to the main roster to get the experience then get called up to NXT when they finally have enough ring savvy to put on a good show. Lower expectations for the ring work on Raw and it would be a great learning experience, especially with many casual crowds not having a clue how green she is.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

With Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley more than likely all getting called up soon, WWE is forced to promote girls who have gotten the stamp of approval by Sara Del Rey and HHH a lot sooner then necessary, but it is a developmental system, so you're going to have some people be smoother than others. What's important is that the trainers believe Dana Brooke was good enough or is a fast learner that she'll be able to fix any issues we as critical fans noticed and she'll fill a spot of a girl that will be called up. Dana has her first debut match in the books and now she can learn from it through studying that match and only improve. It's obvious she very strong and athletic, so I think much like Alexa Bliss she'll be able to get better in time.


----------



## SystemFailure

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I just finished watching the match and I'm a bit confused. Is her gimmick a stripper? When she wasn't doing the bicep flex, she was rubbing all over her body and looked like she was about to rip off her clothes at any moment.

Maybe her gimmick with improve with her next appearance, though. They did have Becky Lynch debut with an awful Riverdancing gimmick and quickly changed that.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Why the hell did they debut this girl when she looks lost in the ring? seriously keep her in the performance center til she knows what shes doing. I feel sorry for the other women who are more talented but havent got on tv yet


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



elo said:


> It was a really poor way to debut someone you've been hyping up as "the total diva" for a month. The ring work wasn't acceptable for television, you could actually see the crowd laughing at her just seconds before a "you can't wrestle" chant broke out due to a very sloppy kick which ended up hitting Blue Pants square in the crotch.
> 
> Maybe it was nerves, I hope so for her sake or else she will be eaten alive by the NXT smarks at Full Sail in no time.


Thank you. They hype this chick up as if shes some big deal coming in and when she has her first match she sucks. Why hype her up this long if shes just an inexperienced rookie who can't even throw a punch? Makes no sense.

Also the flexing and body rubbing went on for way too long, when she got in the ring i feel like she stood there for a good 2 to 3 minutes flexing and rubbing her body, and it felt really awkward.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

What an embarrassment of a wrestling segment this was. There was literally nothing good about it. Dana was awful and all her offense looked like complete crap, Blue Pants was awful and the commentary was worse than Raw. If it were up to me I wouldn't even have shown this on TV, it was that bad. And Dana's theme is the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Everybody deserves time but I found her incredibly annoying, her entrance especially is bloody awful.


----------



## obby

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

assuming she's the best diva in human history if SAMCRO doesn't like her

possibly the female wade barrett


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> They hype this chick up


As opposed to...? Having video segments exposing her as a green rookie? Sandbagging her debut by throwing her out of nowhere without any proper introduction?

People remember this is DEVELOPmental, right? They're developing talent. The implication is that they WON'T be exceptional wrestlers, especially not in their First Match Ever, and any exceptional wrestlers on NXT are learning the WWE production style before getting onto the main roster.

You've all been spoiled with your Balors and Zayns and Nevilles, but you'd have to be daft or clueless to complain about this performance. It was a totally acceptable performance for a Diva's First Match Ever.


----------



## Green

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

If she debuted on Raw she'd just be another diva, wouldn't be anywhere near this hate. Its clearly because she's appeared alongside the NXT trio that people hate her. I think its a good thing, shows how far womens wrestling has come that people would judge her this harshly.

Personally, I think these reactions are way overboard. She's green, but she's definitely got upside and she'll be getting training from Sara Del Ray and the other NXT girls, so I'd expect her to improve pretty quick.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Rigby2 said:


> *As opposed to...? Having video segments exposing her as a green rookie? Sandbagging her debut by throwing her out of nowhere without any proper introduction?*
> 
> People remember this is DEVELOPmental, right? They're developing talent. The implication is that they WON'T be exceptional wrestlers, especially not in their First Match Ever, and any exceptional wrestlers on NXT are learning the WWE production style before getting onto the main roster.
> 
> You've all been spoiled with your Balors and Zayns and Nevilles, but you'd have to be daft or clueless to complain about this performance. It was a totally acceptable performance for a Diva's First Match Ever.


How about no video segments? Charlotte and the others didn't get vignettes from what i remember. It looks stupid to hype up a green rookie for so long as if we're getting some great talent. Why not just have the commentators bring up that a new diva is debuting next, there was no need for over a month of hype videos for someone this green.


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She didn't look ready in the ring at all

It was off the scale awkward


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Old School Icons said:


> She didn't look ready in the ring at all
> 
> It was off the scale awkward


Exactly. Most seem to think NXT is still this little developmental place when in actuality its evolved into its own brand, fans tune in to watch great wrestling now not untrained rookies who don't know what they're doing. The performance center is the true developmental place, NXT should be a place you go when you're almost ready for tv but just need some fine tuning. 

Dana should be kept at the performance center for way more training before shes ready to go in the ring with the likes of Sasha and Charlotte. The audience at NXT is brutal and will eat you alive if you suck, which is why such rookies like Dana should be kept at the performance center until they're ready to go at the level of the NXT divas.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SystemFailure said:


> I just finished watching the match and I'm a bit confused. Is her gimmick a stripper? When she wasn't doing the bicep flex, she was rubbing all over her body and looked like she was about to rip off her clothes at any moment.
> 
> Maybe her gimmick with improve with her next appearance, though.* They did have Becky Lynch debut with an awful Riverdancing gimmick and quickly changed that.*



How dare you.....That gimmick and theme were both awesome. 

Now her gimmick is....Hot Topic tween??


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



They LIVE said:


> How dare you.....That gimmick and theme were both awesome.
> 
> Now her gimmick is....Hot Topic tween??


Whatever her gimmick is, she looks hot as hell doing it, so I've got NO complaints.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

NXT fans have completely lost perspective on what NXT is as a brand and are coming off ass huge dickheads as a result. It's not NJPW-XT, expecting only great matches from experienced wrestlers is retarded given that there's only 8 or 9 people in NXT that fit that bill. Maybe you guys are fine with only watching the NXT 5, Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Bayley wrestle week after week but the whole point of NXT is to grow new talent. Maybe we need to get a Twitter campaign going #giverookiesachance because Brooke was way better than Leva Bates but the NXT marks jizz over her because they saw her in a bingo hall somewhere. 

Sidebar: Does anyone else think Dana Brooke was a courtesan in a past life?


----------



## Sweettre15

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

From what I've heard Dana tends to work pretty well when she's at the NXT house shows. Sure those are mostly tag and 3 way matches but still if people think that a short match like this will let you know how bad of a worker someone is than those matches can be just as indicative of her talent.

With that said I must ask @Gravenbabies what she thinks of Dana Brooke based on the house shows she's been to....


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> NXT fans have completely lost perspective on what NXT is as a brand and are coming off ass huge dickheads as a result. It's not NJPW-XT, expecting only great matches from experienced wrestlers is retarded given that there's only 8 or 9 people in NXT that fit that bill. Maybe you guys are fine with only watching the NXT 5, Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Bayley wrestle week after week but the whole point of NXT is to grow new talent. Maybe we need to get a Twitter campaign going #giverookiesachance *because Brooke was way better than Leva Bates* but the NXT marks jizz over her because they saw her in a bingo hall somewhere.
> 
> Sidebar: Does anyone else think Dana Brooke was a courtesan in a past life?


Yeah that botched kick to Blue Pants' crotch looked really nice and made Dana look way better than Leva, oh and the punches that looked god awful, yeah she was really superior in every way in that match.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Yeah, it was a terrible match but it's her first match. Chill out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> NXT fans have completely lost perspective on what NXT is as a brand and are coming off ass huge dickheads as a result. It's not NJPW-XT, expecting only great matches from experienced wrestlers is retarded given that there's only 8 or 9 people in NXT that fit that bill. Maybe you guys are fine with only watching the NXT 5, Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Bayley wrestle week after week but the whole point of NXT is to grow new talent. Maybe we need to get a Twitter campaign going #giverookiesachance because Brooke was way better than Leva Bates but the NXT marks jizz over her because they saw her in a bingo hall somewhere.
> 
> Sidebar: Does anyone else think Dana Brooke was a courtesan in a past life?


/thread

However, there's no need to run down the icon and legend that is known as Blue Pants.


----------



## Old School Icons

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Looking forward to the swerve when Blue Pants comes out in get this... RED PANTS

HEEL TURN! :rollins


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Wow, one match and theres people already saying that she's awful. I guess some of those people forget that Maryse, Trish, Eve and Charlotte use to fucking suck in the ring before becoming anything good. 

Regardless of who's on top of the card and what Triple H says, NXT is still developmental for guys like Jordan, Dana, Corbin, Bliss, Enzo, Cass, Carmela and a lot of people, so lower your expectations when it comes to newer talents like them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Old School Icons said:


> Looking forward to the swerve when Blue Pants comes out in get this... RED PANTS
> 
> HEEL TURN! :rollins


Why stop there? Make her a narcissistic heel and make those pants a red-colored, really tight pair of short shorts and call her...HOT PANTS!

IMAGINE THE RATINGS, DAMN IT! :vince$


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

This's what happen when you have full of indy marks watching show that suppose to be devolopmental. can't accept a rookie who need improvement and refuse to give them a change? seriously? how can they improve if they just sit at home or just training? sent them to real field is the only way to improve/know their weakness.


I actually give her more time for sure. I have some kind of expection for her. Divas roster now lack of powerhouse style and I think Dana can fill it.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

It's funny when a diva wrestles like absolute shit, everyone protects her, but if it's a man, mostly everyone shits on them.

But anyways, it's her first match, if she is still garbage after a year, then alright.


----------



## Mr Sheik

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Calm your tits. She's a rookie and it's her first match.


----------



## Dell

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I like her attire.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Pummy said:


> This's what happen when you have full of indy marks watching show that suppose to be devolopmental.


Except Trips and some of the wrestlers themselves have said they don't consider the Wednesday night show itself to be developmental, developmental is the performance center. The NXT show is used as a platform to showcase the best talents they have not on the main roster.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



DemBoy said:


> Wow, one match and theres people already saying that she's awful. I guess some of those people forget that Maryse, Trish, Eve and Charlotte use to fucking suck in the ring before becoming anything good.
> 
> Regardless of who's on top of the card and what Triple H says, NXT is still developmental for guys like Jordan, Dana, Corbin, Bliss, Enzo, Cass, Carmela and a lot of people, *so lower your expectations when it comes to newer talents like them.*


I'm not a believer in that mentality. Yeah, it's unfair to say that she's awful based off of her first match but really, what happens in 2 years if she's still the same? Are people honestly going to pull out the "development" excuse? That implies that other people aren't improving since it seems like inadequencies are all just supposed to be swept under the rug just because they're not on RAW and Smackdown. Giving everyone participation ribbons and pats on the back for "trying" and "not being terrible" only damper the passion for getting better. I'd rather be told I flat out suck than have hollow praise that distracts me from my true potential. So really, it all comes down to context. Developmental mainstays should get harsher criticism if they bring little to no improvement but upstarts like Brooke shouldn't be labeled as "awful" just because of a lackluster debut.


----------



## GTL

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Was it the best match ever? No. Was it an OK debut for someone without any indy bckground behind them? Yes.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

They should’ve debuted Dana Brooke as a face in a match against Carmella (the only female heel with any “real” heat).
The NXT-crowd is much more nicer to a rookie if they’re face (like Bliss). Let Dana get a couple of matches where she faces Carmella and maybe Becky Lynch and then you do the heel-turn if you really want her to be a badguy.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

It's a developmental show, where else is she meant to go? Are they meant to create a developmental for the developmental?

Don't have insanely high expectations for every single person on NXT just because of five people who are in its main event scene. Honestly, stuff like this annoys me, same people people expecting every single show to be like Takeover and this stuff started happening around the time Balor and Itami came in and such. If you knock those five people out as well as Charlotte and Sasha Banks, NXT is still full of rookies DEVELOPING their skills and characters and thats what it is the majority of the talent there. No matter how much you paint it, this isn't Ring of Honor and the majority of people coming in have little indy background or are new to wrestling in general.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Alexa Bliss was bad in her debut too....


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



TJQ said:


> Except Trips and some of the wrestlers themselves have said they don't consider the Wednesday night show itself to be developmental, developmental is the performance center. The NXT show is used as a platform to showcase the best talents they have not on the main roster.


Who gives a fuck what they say? If Triple H and Finn Balor said that NXT Takeover is more important than WrestleMania would you believe that too? NXT is a developmental show, by every single definition. And complaining about developmental wrestlers on a developmental show is completely stupid.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

she was ok in her first match

the only thing that bugged me was her flexing every 5 seconds


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



TJQ said:


> Except Trips and some of the wrestlers themselves have said they don't consider the Wednesday night show itself to be developmental, developmental is the performance center. The NXT show is used as a platform to showcase the best talents they have not on the main roster.


Thank you, thats exactly how i see it as well.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



x78 said:


> Who gives a fuck what they say? If Triple H and Finn Balor said that NXT Takeover is more important than WrestleMania would you believe that too? NXT is a developmental show, by every single definition. And complaining about developmental wrestlers on a developmental show is completely stupid.


Two of the biggest names in NXT or in charge of NXT say it... most fans say it.. but nope, still developmental because that's what it started out as and I personally can't accept the change!

NXT is no longer developmental on the level of the performance centre... it's a brand that sells on its own merits. Hell, it's actually held back more by the WWE/Raw brand because there is a constant fear we lose the great things as people get called up to be shit on the main roster. 

This isn't the beginning of last year.. this isn't a show that is restricted to one tiny little place in Florida with no exposure anymore. It's a brand and people just need to accept that. There are now expectations that come with being on NXT and Dana did not meet them. Most aren't even saying fire her, just keep her off TV for a while longer til she learns how to work a match.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> Two of the biggest names in NXT or in charge of NXT say it... most fans say it.. but nope, still developmental because that's what it started out as and I personally can't accept the change!
> 
> NXT is no longer developmental on the level of the performance centre... it's a brand that sells on its own merits. Hell, it's actually held back more by the WWE/Raw brand because there is a constant fear we lose the great things as people get called up to be shit on the main roster.
> 
> This isn't the beginning of last year.. this isn't a show that is restricted to one tiny little place in Florida with no exposure anymore. It's a brand and people just need to accept that. There are now expectations that come with being on NXT and Dana did not meet them. Most aren't even saying fire her, just keep her off TV for a while longer til she learns how to work a match.


NXT is called NXT because it represents the next generation of the main roster. NXT is where new wrestlers go when they debut. It's where wrestlers go to learn to adapt to working WWE television matches. Wrestlers are called up from NXT to the main shows when they are considered ready, and are sometimes demoted in the opposite direction. It's a developmental show in every single definable way. Yes, some of the wrestlers are popular in their own right, they have their own fanbases and whatnot, but they're still on a developmental show. NXT right now is exactly the same as FCW that I was watching years ago, the only difference is that it has higher production values and more exposure. The nature of the show doesn't suddenly change just because more people watch it now. 

Claiming that "the Performance Center is developmental" is ridiculous. The Performance Center is the Performance Center. NXT is the show that the wrestlers go on when they are ready to start being featured on TV and taking the next steps towards making the main roster. There is no missing link between the two, you don't just suddenly become a main roster quality wrestler overnight without appearing on television. Expecting these developmental wrestlers to come in and be amazing workers and performers off the bat with no prior experience is completely fucking unrealistic and stupid, and I'm not sure where you're suggesting that these wrestlers should be learning if not on NXT. Maybe we should send them to ROH's TV show. LOL.

If you want to deny that you're watching a developmental show because you feel like NXT is 'real wrestling' or something, then whatever. But the fact is that you are watching a developmental show. So get used to seeing developmental wrestlers.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



x78 said:


> NXT is called NXT because it represents the next generation of the main roster. NXT is where new wrestlers go when they debut. It's where wrestlers go to learn to adapt to working WWE television matches. Wrestlers are called up from NXT to the main shows when they are considered ready, and are sometimes demoted in the opposite direction. It's a developmental show in every single definable way. Yes, some of the wrestlers are popular in their own right, they have their own fanbases and whatnot, but they're still on a developmental show. NXT right now is exactly the same as FCW that I was watching years ago, the only difference is that it has higher production values and more exposure. The nature of the show doesn't suddenly change just because more people watch it now.
> 
> Claiming that "the Performance Center is developmental" is ridiculous. The Performance Center is the Performance Center. NXT is the show that the wrestlers go on when they are ready to start being featured on TV and taking the next steps towards making the main roster. There is no missing link between the two, you don't just suddenly become a main roster quality wrestler overnight without appearing on television. Expecting these developmental wrestlers to come in and be amazing workers and performers off the bat with no prior experience is completely fucking unrealistic and stupid, and I'm not sure where you're suggesting that these wrestlers should be learning if not on NXT. Maybe we should send them to ROH's TV show. LOL.
> 
> If you want to deny that you're watching a developmental show because you feel like NXT is 'real wrestling' or something, then whatever. But the fact is that you are watching a developmental show. So get used to seeing developmental wrestlers.


I watched when NXT was FCW... I watched NXT when it was actually developmental with limited exposure. It is a different beast now whether you can admit it or not. 

Just because it started out as something, doesn't mean it has stayed that same thing. The very fact it travels, has it's own big 4 PPV schedule, and is now considered as a seperate brand by most fans and even people involved with it all means it is no longer pure developmental. At this point, the TV time should be maximised to push someone's strenghts, not give them time to find them. That is the house shows for mic work and character, it's the performance centre for ring work. 

IF you can't handle the fact that the fans now have expectations for an NXT wrestler, then maybe you should stop watching since it is no longer what you really seem to want it to be. Hardly anyone is even saying that she needs to be at a Sasha/Charlotte/Becky/Bayley level... she just needs to be better than absolutely dreadful. It felt like watching a Raw diva's match filled with the talentless models we've suffered through for years. You don't want to start off in NXT with that impression or you will be dead in the water.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



x78 said:


> NXT is called NXT because it represents the next generation of the main roster. NXT is where new wrestlers go when they debut. It's where wrestlers go to learn to adapt to working WWE television matches. Wrestlers are called up from NXT to the main shows when they are considered ready, and are sometimes demoted in the opposite direction. It's a developmental show in every single definable way. Yes, some of the wrestlers are popular in their own right, they have their own fanbases and whatnot, but they're still on a developmental show. NXT right now is exactly the same as FCW that I was watching years ago, the only difference is that it has higher production values and more exposure. The nature of the show doesn't suddenly change just because more people watch it now.
> 
> Claiming that "the Performance Center is developmental" is ridiculous. The Performance Center is the Performance Center. *NXT is the show that the wrestlers go on when they are ready to start being featured on TV and taking the next steps towards making the main roster. *There is no missing link between the two, you don't just suddenly become a main roster quality wrestler overnight without appearing on television. Expecting these developmental wrestlers to come in and be amazing workers and performers off the bat with no prior experience is completely fucking unrealistic and stupid, and I'm not sure where you're suggesting that these wrestlers should be learning if not on NXT. Maybe we should send them to ROH's TV show. LOL.
> 
> If you want to deny that you're watching a developmental show because you feel like NXT is 'real wrestling' or something, then whatever. But the fact is that you are watching a developmental show. So get used to seeing developmental wrestlers.


And Dana Brooks is nowhere near ready so why is she on it?


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Give her more time to develop.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> I watched when NXT was FCW... I watched NXT when it was actually developmental with limited exposure. It is a different beast now whether you can admit it or not.
> 
> Just because it started out as something, doesn't mean it has stayed that same thing. The very fact it travels, has it's own big 4 PPV schedule, and is now considered as a seperate brand by most fans and even people involved with it all means it is no longer pure developmental. At this point, the TV time should be maximised to push someone's strenghts, not give them time to find them. That is the house shows for mic work and character, it's the performance centre for ring work.
> 
> IF you can't handle the fact that the fans now have expectations for an NXT wrestler, then maybe you should stop watching since it is no longer what you really seem to want it to be. Hardly anyone is even saying that she needs to be at a Sasha/Charlotte/Becky/Bayley level... she just needs to be better than absolutely dreadful. It felt like watching a Raw diva's match filled with the talentless models we've suffered through for years. You don't want to start off in NXT with that impression or you will be dead in the water.


Maybe the fans need to temper their expectations, because expecting developmental wrestlers making their first ever televised wrestling appearance to be instantly as good as 15 year veterans is absurd. How many NXT wrestlers outside of Owens, Zayn, Balor, Charlotte and Banks can perform to this supposed level? How many of these 'new brand' fans are going to continue watching when these wrestlers are called up to the main roster in a couple of months and the show is 100% developmental talents? FWIW Charlotte and Sasha weren't very good when they started on NXT. Sasha was barely better than Dana is right now and she had indy experience. Are you saying that they shouldn't have been featured until they were at the standard that they are right now? How are we supposed to know that they're of that standard unless they are featured? How are they supposed to get there if they're never given TV time to improve? 

Of course Dana's debut match looked like an inexperienced model. That's because she is. Thankfully she's still training daily and wrestling on a developmental TV show so that she can improve and get beyond that stage. She will never get beyond that stage by never wrestling in public, or wrestling in front of 100 people at house shows and never appearing on TV. She isn't being presented as the final product. NXT is not supposed to be about final products. The sooner fans realize this, the better.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Its a developmental show. Its not its own brand now no matter what they say. If they do want it to be their own brand then they would need to make another show for developmental but again that would defeat the purpose. Not a fan of this girl but crapping on her is a bit unfair when Sasha and Bliss who are now popular with the fans were awful when they started too (Bliss still is not on par with the other girls).


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



x78 said:


> Maybe the fans need to temper their expectations, because expecting developmental wrestlers making their first ever televised wrestling appearance to be instantly as good as 15 year veterans is absurd. How many NXT wrestlers outside of Owens, Zayn, Balor, Charlotte and Banks can perform to this supposed level? How many of these 'new brand' fans are going to continue watching when these wrestlers are called up to the main roster in a couple of months and the show is 100% developmental talents? FWIW Charlotte and Sasha weren't very good when they started on NXT. Sasha was barely better than Dana is right now and she had indy experience. Are you saying that they shouldn't have been featured until they were at the standard that they are right now? How are we supposed to know that they're of that standard unless they are featured? How are they supposed to get there if they're never given TV time to improve?
> 
> Of course Dana's debut match looked like an inexperienced model. That's because she is. Thankfully she's still training daily and wrestling on a developmental TV show so that she can improve and get beyond that stage. She will never get beyond that stage by never wrestling in public, or wrestling in front of 100 people at house shows and never appearing on TV. She isn't being presented as the final product. NXT is not supposed to be about final products. The sooner fans realize this, the better.


No one is claiming they have to be as good as a 15 year veteran like Balor. Most here are quite happy with Enzo/Cass, neither who are in ring masters by any stretch. They just don't go out and embarrass themselves when they are in the ring. 

People are more than willing to forgive hiccups or trying to find the groove or smoothness of experience. But when you go out on a televised show and absolutely stink up the joint, then there is no excuse. She was not ready for a televised match. Pure, simple, done. 

If this was NXT just a year ago, you wouldn't have this level of "why the fuck was that time wasted?" criticism. BUt time you finally man up and accept the facts... this isn't last year. This is now. And NXT has moved beyond what it was. A developmental brand doesn't have top tier storytelling, top tier wrestling, a regular TV slot and regular "PPVs". It's a brand and with that comes different expectations. So if you want to develop someone that isn't ready, to be ready, you don't throw them out on a show to be embarrassed. Dana looked like a Cameron or Kelly Kelly out there in terms of ring skill..... on a show where one of the main selling points is the women's division that can't even be argued to be developmental for the WWE roster at this point.

She would be better served not being held up to that level and utterly failing to reach it in the ring. 

Basically: stop acting like this is the beginning of 2014 and nothing has changed about NXT or its perception. Because you are just simply wrong.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Kabraxal said:


> No one is claiming they have to be as good as a 15 year veteran like Balor. Most here are quite happy with Enzo/Cass, neither who are in ring masters by any stretch. They just don't go out and embarrass themselves when they are in the ring.
> 
> People are more than willing to forgive hiccups or trying to find the groove or smoothness of experience. But when you go out on a televised show and absolutely stink up the joint, then there is no excuse. She was not ready for a televised match. Pure, simple, done.


There's a thread right now in this section talking about how Enzo and Cass are poor in the ring. Dana wasn't all that bad, you said yourself that it was like a match from Raw, which isn't so bad considering that has been the accepted standard for years and it was her first ever TV match. I agree that it wasn't great, certainly if that was being served up in any sort of meaningful match or role then it wouldn't be anywhere near good enough, she clearly has a lot to work on. But there were no botches, she didn't kill Leva, the match was fine if you realize that what you're watching is developmental and not some 5* indy wrestling fed. 



> If this was NXT just a year ago, you wouldn't have this level of "why the fuck was that time wasted?" criticism. BUt time you finally man up and accept the facts... this isn't last year. This is now. And NXT has moved beyond what it was. A developmental brand doesn't have top tier storytelling, top tier wrestling, a regular TV slot and regular "PPVs". It's a brand and with that comes different expectations.


 Really? FCW had all of those things apart from PPVs and I don't think there's any debate that that was a developmental show. A show can be a 'brand' and still be developmental, the two aren't mutually exclusive. If you're thinking about it in the way that Raw and Smackdown were once 'brands', then no, NXT clearly is not that and never will be.


> So if you want to develop someone that isn't ready, to be ready, you don't throw them out on a show to be embarrassed. Dana looked like a Cameron or Kelly Kelly out there in terms of ring skill..... on a show where one of the main selling points is the women's division that can't even be argued to be developmental for the WWE roster at this point.
> 
> She would be better served not being held up to that level and utterly failing to reach it in the ring.
> 
> Basically: stop acting like this is the beginning of 2014 and nothing has changed about NXT or its perception. Because you are just simply wrong.


As far as I can tell, what this comes down to is people trying to falsely impose some sort of minimum standard on NXT rather than being realistic about the product that they're watching. If perceptions have changed, that's on the fans and not the show. Because like I said, NXT is still very much a developmental territory by every definition. It's still exactly the same product, it still serves exactly the same purpose, it just tours now.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

What most people aren't realizing is that NXT doesn't serve a single purpose, and has multiple purposes like preparing the most experienced veterans in NXT for the main roster, and training and developing new wrestlers who have little experience. While NXT has developed itself into its own brand and identity, it's still used as a testing ground to tryout new gimmicks and wrestlers.

Dana Brooke hasn't even been wrestling for long, so it's expected that she isn't going to do well in her first televised match. It will take some time for her to develop her skills in the ring, so she probably get more time on TV to get some experience. If she shows no improvement in the ring from a couple of months from now, then she'll probably get taken off TV, and will train back at the Performance Center. Charlotte wasn't exactly great in the ring on her debut, and look where she is now.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Dana Brooks is an embaressment to womens wrestling she shouldnt be on tv. Girls like Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, Charlotte, Becky should be on tv as they are ready. I cant believe they let Dana Brooks on tv with the performance she gave on her debut


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



deanambroselover said:


> Dana Brooks is an embaressment to womens wrestling she shouldnt be on tv. Girls like Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, Charlotte, Becky should be on tv as they are ready. I cant believe they let Dana Brooks on tv with the performance she gave on her debut


I agree, people keep saying "Come on it was her first match give her time" if your first match is that bad you shouldn't be on tv at all yet. She should be at the training center for another year at least, cause she looked as if she had no idea what she was doing out there. Not to mention the crowd is brutal down there and if you fuck up once they'll eat you alive, that alone is a good reason not to let these green ass rookies debut on there so early.

If Eva Marie still hasn't been on tv i have no idea why they allowed Dana Brooks to debut so quick when shes clearly not ready. I don't agree with the mentality of debuting on tv green and gradually getting better, you should be training for a year then doing live events and dark matches for a while THEN you get brought on NXT then you work your way onto the main roster.


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

just terrible.


----------



## wagnike2

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

The amount of hate I've seen about this today is unbelievable. I mean she's not good, but give her some time at least.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> I agree, people keep saying "Come on it was her first match give her time" if your first match is that bad you shouldn't be on tv at all yet. She should be at the training center for another year at least, cause she looked as if she had no idea what she was doing out there. Not to mention the crowd is brutal down there and if you fuck up once they'll eat you alive, that alone is a good reason not to let these green ass rookies debut on there so early.
> 
> If Eva Marie still hasn't been on tv i have no idea why they allowed Dana Brooks to debut so quick when shes clearly not ready. I don't agree with the mentality of debuting on tv green and gradually getting better, you should be training for a year then doing live events and dark matches for a while THEN you get brought on NXT then you work your way onto the main roster.


I remember Eva Marie did that match against Bayley on NXT and the crowd ate her alive as she just couldnt wrestle and now Dana Brooks is the same. Im not sure how long Dana Brooks has been training for in the performance center but clearly its not enough and should stay down there and not be on tv


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



deanambroselover said:


> I remember Eva Marie did that match against Bayley on NXT and the crowd ate her alive as she just couldnt wrestle and now Dana Brooks is the same. Im not sure how long Dana Brooks has been training for in the performance center but clearly its not enough and should stay down there and not be on tv


Yeah i agree, but apparently some people seem to think coming on tv and botching and looking like a clueless amateur is the way to go and its perfectly fine cause she can improve. No she should be at the performance center improving, not on tv cause shes not ready. 

I'm not saying she should be as good as Sasha Banks in her first match but ffs get some more training in and some live events done before coming onto such a big show like NXT is now. NXT is no longer a show you can only watch by downloading it off websites with a small audience. Its got ppvs, its on the road its basically its own brand now.


----------



## Gravenbabies

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Sweettre15 said:


> From what I've heard Dana tends to work pretty well when she's at the NXT house shows. Sure those are mostly tag and 3 way matches but still if people think that a short match like this will let you know how bad of a worker someone is than those matches can be just as indicative of her talent.
> 
> With that said I must ask @Gravenbabies what she thinks of Dana Brooke based on the house shows she's been to....


Honestly she isn't my favorite. She still needs a lot of work. Becky Lynch and Carmella carried the 3 way tag match in largo last week. I will say Dana is a million times better then Devin Taylor!


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She was weird. She just kept kissing her bicep so much it became creepy. Like she was masturbating but not in a hot way somehow. I mean I guess she's hot... I didn't see it though. Too muscular for me. Her song was pretty annoying too. Worst divas song on the entire roster possibly.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> My problem here is peeps here lying. Y'all putting this shit on Dana when she was the more steady chick in this match. Her 1st ever televised match, she was better than your indie darling.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588531933342261249
> what did Leva [Blue Pants] do good in her match?
> 
> Her job was elevate and make Dana look good. That's what they paid her to do.
> 
> 2/3 of this match chick looks in between, do I fall on this spot or that spot? oh right you hit my face sell jaw, the floor punches to the head she sold nothing.
> 
> The finish was good. Other than Leva basically DIDN'T DO HER JOB WELL!
> 
> It was the other way around, instead you had Dana who was making her look incredible, selling her roundhouse, selling her fists to face.
> 
> Watch wrestling more closely. :fact


Fuck out of here.
:Out


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



From Death Valley said:


> Fuck out of here.
> :Out


you ever wonder why Leva Bates has spent the majority of her career as a tag team partner? 

- she was trained by the Dudleys for a short time. 

- she has 7 years of experience

- she uses cosplay gimmick b/c she can't get over w/ any single look

- 2 years ago she was terrible, 2 yrs. later she is still has poor footing and continues to show indecision in her matches

- she has never been known as an elevating partner

You guys fell for she is an indie wrestler, let me support.

169 matches in 7 yrs. nearly 60+ as a tag team chick. She's not that talented. 

Y'all think you know but you're lost.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

can she please stop touching herself on the wway to the ring? awkward


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



BruceLeGorille said:


> can she please stop touching herself on the wway to the ring? awkward


you're talking about it. It makes Dana stand out, she will continue to do it b/c y'all talking about it and it relates to her days as a fitness model.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> you're talking about it. It makes Dana stand out, she will continue to do it b/c y'all talking about it and it relates to her days as a fitness model.


you naggaz need to stop with the "TALK BAD ABOUT ME AS LONG AS YOU TALK ABOUT ME"

This is the worst mentality ever


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

She wasn't great but it was her first match so let's give her some slack. It even took the great KENTA a few months to settle.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

I just watched the match & I understand it was her first match and the purpose of NXT is for the superstars & divas to learn and grow. However, that performance was just bad...really bad. They really don't have anyone else that's training that was more ready for a televised match? Also addressing the flexing & touching herself. As someone mentioned, it got people talking. Yes it did, but not in a good way. She did both WAY too often & each time she did it, she would drag it out for a good 5-10 second stretch each time. I understand you want to get heel heat, but this is not the way to do it. It got to the point where I was like, "ok you can stop now." Not because she was doing a good job at being a heel, but because it became awkward to watch. This was her first match, this is a place to grow so I'll give her a chance, but as of right now I'm more skeptical than anything.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



deanambroselover said:


> Dana Brooks is an embaressment to womens wrestling she shouldnt be on tv. Girls like Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, Charlotte, Becky should be on tv as they are ready. I cant believe they let Dana Brooks on tv with the performance she gave on her debut


Lolwhut

Sasha and Charlotte were total shit when they began on NXT don't act like they were suddenly the most amazing talents. No they weren't and why? Because they had matches on NXT, and regardless of what smarks may say NXT is STILL a development show so you WILL get rookies there, and they have to get used to being on tv at some point


----------



## joshrulez2

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Simply Flawless said:


> Lolwhut
> 
> Sasha and Charlotte were total shit when they began on NXT don't act like they were suddenly the most amazing talents. No they weren't and why? Because they had matches on NXT, and regardless of what smarks may say NXT is STILL a development show so you WILL get rookies there, and they have to get used to being on tv at some point


Agreed.
The NXT live crowd at San Jose were also giving certain green wrestlers on the NXT roster a lot of stick. Booing people because they are green on the main roster who have been pushed to the top is fine, i just don't understand it with new talent on the NXT roster. The whole point is that they are green and need time to develop.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> My problem here is peeps here lying. Y'all putting this shit on Dana when she was the more steady chick in this match. Her 1st ever televised match, she was better than your indie darling.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588531933342261249
> what did Leva [Blue Pants] do good in her match?
> 
> Her job was elevate and make Dana look good. That's what they paid her to do.
> 
> 2/3 of this match chick looks in between, do I fall on this spot or that spot? oh right you hit my face sell jaw, the floor punches to the head she sold nothing.
> 
> The finish was good. Other than Leva basically DIDN'T DO HER JOB WELL!
> 
> It was the other way around, instead you had Dana who was making her look incredible, selling her roundhouse, selling her fists to face.
> 
> Watch wrestling more closely. :fact


No, you're wrong and lying . Dana's offence looked incredibly fake which she will learn to tighten up as she becomes more comfortable and gains experience . Her handstand foot choke thing looked incredibly stupid but Leva sold it despite it looking like she could have easily pushed her foot away.Her finisher is great though,always liked that move but do you honestly think Dana called that match? Of course not. It was pretty much a squash match and that was to make Dana look good, sorry but the more experienced wrestlers are brought in to do that. If you thought she looked good, its because of Leva Bates was doing her job. Get a clue


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> My problem here is peeps here lying. Y'all putting this shit on Dana when she was the more steady chick in this match. Her 1st ever televised match, she was better than your indie darling.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588531933342261249
> what did Leva [Blue Pants] do good in her match?
> 
> Her job was elevate and make Dana look good. That's what they paid her to do.
> 
> 2/3 of this match chick looks in between, do I fall on this spot or that spot? oh right you hit my face sell jaw, the floor punches to the head she sold nothing.
> 
> The finish was good. Other than Leva basically DIDN'T DO HER JOB WELL!
> 
> It was the other way around, instead you had Dana who was making her look incredible, selling her roundhouse, selling her fists to face.
> 
> Watch wrestling more closely. :fact


Dana's offense and mannerisms looked extremely fake/choreographed and it had nothing to do with her opponent. It has everything to do with her being green as hell. Nobody could've carried her to a half-decent match.

She has only been wrestling for 6 months or whatever, so that was to be expected. You need years of experience in this business before you can start calling yourself a proper wrestler.

Fortunately for her, she can still be a "superstar", "Diva" or "sports entertainer" without being able to wrestle.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Dana Brooks is green and I dont want to see someone who is green in the ring. You have all these other wrestlers busting their ass' on NXT who know what their doing and heres Dana Brooks who doesnt have a clue whats shes doing. I felt sorry for Blue Pants having to lose to this girl


----------



## wowjames

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



K4L318 said:


> you ever wonder why Leva Bates has spent the majority of her career as a tag team partner?
> 
> - she was trained by the Dudleys for a short time.
> 
> - she has 7 years of experience
> 
> - she uses cosplay gimmick b/c she can't get over w/ any single look
> 
> - 2 years ago she was terrible, 2 yrs. later she is still has poor footing and continues to show indecision in her matches
> 
> - she has never been known as an elevating partner
> 
> You guys fell for she is an indie wrestler, let me support.
> 
> 169 matches in 7 yrs. nearly 60+ as a tag team chick. She's not that talented.
> 
> Y'all think you know but you're lost.


You nailed it I *REALLY* don't understand why people pretend Leva is this Cheerleader Melissa or Ivelisse Velez level indie worker.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

The backlash wouldn't have been as bad if they didn't have all these hype videos leading up to her debut. When we get hype we need to see SOMETHING. Didn't see a freakin thing. She didn't even do a good job of incorporating her athleticism into the match. Even Charlotte was able to do that in her early days. 

The anti-indie marks are correct about Blue Pants though, she is overrated as fuck. Doesn't change the fact that Dana Brooke looked terrible and if HHH dares to push her over Bayley, Becky and Alexa Bliss, it's going to get ugly.


----------



## K4L318

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



wowjames said:


> You nailed it I *REALLY* don't understand why people pretend Leva is this Cheerleader Melissa or Ivelisse Velez level indie worker.


they want to believe she's better than she really is. 

Leva is 32. She's never going to be signed. She's never making main roster. She's signed to make chicks look good, and she failed in this match. 

There was nothing really wrong w/ Dana. Other than kicking a crotch [which I kind of liked] and the floor punches which was partly her fault and Leva for not receiving and selling the punches correctly. Dana is a future star, Leva will be replaced within a year.





Algernon said:


> The backlash wouldn't have been as bad if they didn't have all these hype videos leading up to her debut. When we get hype we need to see SOMETHING. Didn't see a freakin thing. She didn't even do a good job of incorporating her athleticism into the match. Even Charlotte was able to do that in her early days.
> 
> The anti-indie marks are correct about Blue Pants though, she is overrated as fuck. Doesn't change the fact that Dana Brooke looked terrible and if HHH dares to push her over Bayley, Becky and Alexa Bliss, it's going to get ugly.



Charlotte never did that her early days. What happened w/ Charlotte is she was paired w/ better workers and sellers. Her debut w/ daddy ringside and Bayley taking a L when she carried her to a passable showing.

Thank you for agreeing about my Leva Bates point. Dana as she gets paired w/ better workers, will look better. This showing wasn't on her. 

For your information, I love the indies. I hate the mentality peeps create w/ Indie workers >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everyone


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



SAMCRO said:


> Shes in the same class as divas like Cameron, Eva Marie, and Rosa Mendez. Shes hot and really fit and athletic but she can't wrestle for shit from what i saw. She can do a fancy gymnastics spin in her entrance but thats all shes got. She looked awkward and like she didn't know what to do when the match started.I can't stand these divas that can do some gymnastic moves like some pretty spins and flips and acts as if they can wrestle.
> 
> Yeah this was only her first match and it was short but i can just tell shes awful in the ring. When we got divas like Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Becky, Emma its not a good idea to bring in a diva like Dana Brooks on the roster whos green as hell and will be outclassed by every diva on the roster.


Wrestler is awful, says person who can't get their name right. Classic.


----------



## mrdiamond77

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

Hard to tell from just one match. She's a rookie, let's see what she's like in a few months. Has a great look anyway.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*

You know what the most annoying pare of this whole thread is? That so many people are calling her Dana Brooks now. It's Dana Brooke. Fuck. Unless there's a joke I'm missing.



deanambroselover said:


> Dana Brooks is an embaressment to womens wrestling she shouldnt be on tv. Girls like Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, Charlotte, Becky should be on tv as they are ready. I cant believe they let Dana Brooks on tv with the performance she gave on her debut


Yes, because they were all great their first match out. They didn't need any time to develop their performances, look, or character at all. Oh wait, yes they did. Becky in particular is still developing. You wouldn't recognize Charlotte or Sasha from what they were two years ago. You're talking nonsense. 



SAMCRO said:


> I agree, people keep saying "Come on it was her first match give her time" if your first match is that bad you shouldn't be on tv at all yet. She should be at the training center for another year at least, cause she looked as if she had no idea what she was doing out there. Not to mention the crowd is brutal down there and if you fuck up once they'll eat you alive, that alone is a good reason not to let these green ass rookies debut on there so early.
> 
> If Eva Marie still hasn't been on tv i have no idea why they allowed Dana Brooks to debut so quick when shes clearly not ready. I don't agree with the mentality of debuting on tv green and gradually getting better, you should be training for a year then doing live events and dark matches for a while THEN you get brought on NXT then you work your way onto the main roster.


Ok, how was it that bad? I've seen much worse than that. Is she a little rough around the edges? Yes. But training and doing dark matches only get you far. You grow from these things, improve and get better.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



TD Stinger said:


> You know what the most annoying pare of this whole thread is? That so many people are calling her Dana Brooks now. It's Dana Brooke. Fuck. Unless there's a joke I'm missing.


Excuse me for not remembering the exact spelling of a wrestlers name who has just debuted. I'll fix it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Somebody answer me this: how is NXT not developmental when it has less than 10 experienced, main roster ready wrestlers?


----------



## Peter_Sellers

I can tell already by this thread she's going to be a great great heel. Of course I knew that after her first vignette. Get back to me in 2 years.


----------



## RiverFenix

Barbie killer - or whatever - looks like a barbie herself, but she had a little more muscle. Beth Phoenix she is not. She needs to lost her bleached blonde look if she wants to be the anti-barbie. And I know all her posing and prancing is from her fitness comp stuff, but again it doesn't fit her anti-barbie message all that well when she's prancing around on stage "look at me". 

Also needs to lose the pink and black - that's Nattie. 

Now Becky Lynch was horrid initially until she found herself a bit - still bad as the rawker grrl but better than riverdance crap and she is lessening the rocker stuff a bit which is very good.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Barbie killer - or whatever - looks like a barbie herself, but she had a little more muscle. Beth Phoenix she is not. She needs to lost her bleached blonde look if she wants to be the anti-barbie. And I know all her posing and prancing is from her fitness comp stuff, but again it doesn't fit her anti-barbie message all that well when she's prancing around on stage "look at me".


I think it's actually supposed to be 'killer barbie', which makes a lot more sense. She definitely needs to define her character more and figure out what she's doing but that will come.


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> I think it's actually supposed to be 'killer barbie', which makes a lot more sense. She definitely needs to define her character more and figure out what she's doing but that will come.


That would make much more sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Brooke just needs more fluidity in her movements and offense. She seemed like a robot or a video game wrestler trying to wrestle.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't think the OP would say it to her face.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

You still a hater, OP? wens



Zayniac said:


> I don't think the OP would say it to her face.


Word. :lol Although in SAMCRO's defense, he's actually a pretty cool cat and has made a number of good arguments in the past. He's just making a mountain of a molehole for no reason in this particular case.


----------



## obby

oh thank god the thread title changed

Jesus H that was bothering me.


----------



## deanambroselover

Eva Marie training with Brain Kendrick looks alot better than the performance Dana Brooks did in the ring with Blue Pants


----------



## SAMCRO

deanambroselover said:


> Eva Marie training with Brain Kendrick looks alot better than the performance Dana Brooks did in the ring with Blue Pants


Yeah i agree. Eva looks to be somewhat better than Dana, but we'll see i have some hope for Eva, it would be nice to have a smoking hot diva who can actually wrestle. Paige is hot but shes not that model type of hot like Eva, usually those type of divas are just for looks it'd be a nice surprise if and when she returns to tv she can actually wrestle a good match.

Dana needs to go back to the performance center and get some more training from someone like Kendrick. Its pretty cool Kendrick came back and is helping these young wrestlers get better, i just wish he was on the roster wrestling every week. Kendrick would be a good IC champion, he deserves another run.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Better than Cena's :cena3*


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Anyone who says anything positive about Eva Marie's ring work based on two instagram clips of her doing moves on Brian Kendrick is an absolute freaking moron and has no clue about anything. I understand that anytime there's an intense hatred/love for somebody there will inevitably be someone who shows up to say the opposite but this is borderline retarded.

Dana Brooke is bad, end of story. That doesn't have anything to do with Blue Pants, who was also bad. Sami Zayn couldn't have made her offense look good and nor could anyone else. This doesn't mean she'll be bad forever or that she's a bad wrestler, it just means that her work is bad, which is understandable given how little experience she has. We just haven't seen enough from her to make a knowledgeable assessment of her abilities. She's more underwhelming than Charlotte was at this point but that doesn't mean anything and the only other women we've seen built from scratch on this version of NXT is Alexa Bliss, who is also very underwhelming. I blame Triple H and his "NXT is not developmental" logic for this kind of backlash.


----------



## Kabraxal

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Anyone who says anything positive about Eva Marie's ring work based on two instagram clips of her doing moves on Brian Kendrick is an absolute freaking moron and has no clue about anything. I understand that anytime there's an intense hatred/love for somebody there will inevitably be someone who shows up to say the opposite but this is borderline retarded.
> 
> Dana Brooke is bad, end of story. That doesn't have anything to do with Blue Pants, who was also bad. Sami Zayn couldn't have made her offense look good and nor could anyone else. This doesn't mean she'll be bad forever or that she's a bad wrestler, it just means that her work is bad, which is understandable given how little experience she has. We just haven't seen enough from her to make a knowledgeable assessment of her abilities. She's more underwhelming than Charlotte was at this point but that doesn't mean anything and the only other women we've seen built from scratch on this version of NXT is Alexa Bliss, who is also very underwhelming. I blame Triple H and his "NXT is not developmental" logic for this kind of backlash.


It's just a natural progression for the brand based on how it has exploded with the fans. As for Alexa, she is lucky she didn't debut this year and debuted at a time many fans were transitioning from "NXT developmental" to just "NXT" as a brand of its own. She was extremely green back then. Underwhelming now? Yes, but she can have a passable match at least and shows signs that she is getting it. Dana Brooke is just a horrid reminder of Kelly Kelly to many fans and no one wants the NXT division to be that bad. Hell, even the WWE women's division isn't as bad as what Dana reminds us all of.

That is probably why the backlash has been this bad... she reminds too many people of absolutely dreadful models that were play acting at wrestling.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Kabraxal said:


> It's just a natural progression for the brand based on how it has exploded with the fans. As for Alexa, she is lucky she didn't debut this year and debuted at a time many fans were transitioning from "NXT developmental" to just "NXT" as a brand of its own. She was extremely green back then. Underwhelming now? Yes, but she can have a passable match at least and shows signs that she is getting it. Dana Brooke is just a horrid reminder of Kelly Kelly to many fans and no one wants the NXT division to be that bad. Hell, even the WWE women's division isn't as bad as what Dana reminds us all of.
> 
> That is probably why the backlash has been this bad... she reminds too many people of absolutely dreadful models that were play acting at wrestling.


Aside from them both being female and blonde I can't see any sort of similarity between Dana Brooke and Kelly Kelly. Dana has a really muscular and athletic body and she looks like someone who could be a wrestler, Kelly just looked like a hot stripper. I have zero issue with Dana's look or ability, it's just way too early to judge. If she's still bad in a year then I guess we'll have a legitimate reason to bitch about her but until then I can only criticize either HHH for putting her on TV this soon into her development or the fans for not realizing that NXT is where you're supposed to learn (although HHH obviously shares some of the blame for this).


----------



## Kabraxal

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Aside from them both being female and blonde I can't see any sort of similarity between Dana Brooke and Kelly Kelly. Dana has a really muscular and athletic body and she looks like someone who could be a wrestler, Kelly just looked like a hot stripper. I have zero issue with Dana's look or ability, it's just way too early to judge. If she's still bad in a year then I guess we'll have a legitimate reason to bitch about her but until then I can only criticize either HHH for putting her on TV this soon into her development or the fans for not realizing that NXT is where you're supposed to learn (although HHH obviously shares some of the blame for this).


I don't care about the look. That isn't the issue. It's that she looked as lost in the ring as Kelly Kelly did. And the issue for me was that she was put on TV when this green as well. It was a bad idea in a crowd that is more demanding, especially for a division that is a huge selling point for NXT. You don't put on a women that resembles Kelly Kelly in the ring more than she does a Charlotte and not expect that crowd to criticise her or the decision.

That decision did more to harm Dana Brooke than anything else. She now has a huge uphill struggle just to be accepted by many in that crowd after that showing. Should have been a live event only woman for quite a few months.


----------



## Rozalia

Kabraxal said:


> It's just a natural progression for the brand based on how it has exploded with the fans. As for Alexa, she is lucky she didn't debut this year and debuted at a time many fans were transitioning from "NXT developmental" to just "NXT" as a brand of its own. She was extremely green back then. Underwhelming now? Yes, but she can have a passable match at least and shows signs that she is getting it. Dana Brooke is just a horrid reminder of Kelly Kelly to many fans and no one wants the NXT division to be that bad. Hell, even the WWE women's division isn't as bad as what Dana reminds us all of.
> 
> That is probably why the backlash has been this bad... she reminds too many people of absolutely dreadful models that were play acting at wrestling.


... what? Why would a women with a power gimmick remind people of models playing at wrestling. Yes she touches herself a lot and poses... but that is because of the whole bodybuilding thing which involves a lot of posing. 

All she needs to do before her matches is tell all the out of shape sweathogs...to keep the noise down while she shows their men what a real woman looks like.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rozalia said:


> ... what? Why would a women with a power gimmick remind people of models playing at wrestling. Yes she touches herself a lot and poses... but that is because of the whole bodybuilding thing which involves a lot of posing.
> 
> All she needs to do before her matches is tell all the out of shape sweathogs...to keep the noise down while she shows their men what a real woman looks like.


It wasn't about background, but the inability to work the ring. Can Dana become better? Maybe, but at this point she resembles Kelly Kelly in that she just cannot work the ring. 

Her character might work, but right now she does the posing WAAAYYY too much for it to ever work. We get it, you used to be a body builder. Incorporate that in the ring better.


----------



## Rozalia

Kabraxal said:


> It wasn't about background, but the inability to work the ring. Can Dana become better? Maybe, but at this point she resembles Kelly Kelly in that she just cannot work the ring.
> 
> Her character might work, but right now she does the posing WAAAYYY too much for it to ever work. We get it, you used to be a body builder. Incorporate that in the ring better.


Okay but I still don't understand. A crappy power wrestler should remind people of crappy power wrestlers... not crappy high flyers or technicians.
Your comment just seems odd is all.

She needs mic work to complete it.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rozalia said:


> Okay but I still don't understand. A crappy power wrestler should remind people of crappy power wrestlers... not crappy high flyers or technicians.
> Your comment just seems odd is all.
> 
> She needs mic work to complete it.


I guess you could go far back to Nicole Bass then... but a lot of people don't remember her. There was another horrid power female about 15 years ago, but she lasted a very very short time and I can't even remember her name. Kelly Kelly is one that is just a well remembered terrible wrestler that had no business being in the ring. 

Hopefully Dana improves and doesn't remain as terrible as KK stayed. Then the hate will all be on Dana and not the decision to put a green wrestler on TV that shouldn't have been on TV.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeahhhh, she's pretty bad


----------



## Chris22

Typical that everyone is criticising her so harshly when it's only her first match on NXT TV. I love her but yeah, I think she was trying too hard, she posed too much. She looked good doing it, but just too much. I loved her finisher though. She can only get better from here.


----------



## zrc

Im bored of the "first match on NXT" bollocks. What the hell do they teach them at the Performance Centre. How to chew gum? She's been down there months. And whilst you can't learn stuff over night, she was nowhere near ready for an NXT match.


----------



## 99chocking

Tbh the whole thing fucking stinks of Vince.

Bring in and debut someone who looks incredible, to go over the talented wrestlers, But is still green as goose shit. 

She was only wrestling a jobber in blue pants. But the womens division in NXT is stacked with talent. I couldn't name her a next opponant who wouldn't completly embarress her in the ring.


----------



## wowjames

99chocking said:


> Tbh the whole thing fucking stinks of Vince.
> 
> Bring in and debut someone who looks incredible, to go over the talented wrestlers, But is still green as goose shit.
> 
> She was only wrestling a jobber in blue pants. But the womens division in NXT is stacked with talent. I couldn't name her a next opponant who wouldn't completly embarress her in the ring.


Vince has nothing to do with NXT.

I guess you've never watched FCW, OVW etc.


----------



## Geeee

Kabraxal said:


> I guess you could go far back to Nicole Bass then... but a lot of people don't remember her. There was another horrid power female about 15 years ago, but she lasted a very very short time and I can't even remember her name. Kelly Kelly is one that is just a well remembered terrible wrestler that had no business being in the ring.
> 
> Hopefully Dana improves and doesn't remain as terrible as KK stayed. Then the hate will all be on Dana and not the decision to put a green wrestler on TV that shouldn't have been on TV.


Dana is nowhere near as bad as Nicole Bass. That's a HUGE exaggeration. 










Watch as Nicole choke slams Jacky and just lets her go on the way up...


----------



## LaMelo

I can stand to look at her no matter how her ring skills are.


----------



## ctorresc04

If you saw Dana Brooke at a house show, there is no way you'd think she is awful if you're a smart wrestling fan. Basing your negative opinion off of one televised debut match is not smart.

She's got the psychology down pat and is incredibly fluid and precise in the ring. She's going to be MONEY, either as a heel or babyface.

I honestly think some of you actually wanted her to suck, regardless if she did or not, just because you enjoy having something to complain about. It's like a sickness, where you find it easier to feed off of negativity. Even if she had a bad debut, why is it so difficult to be optimistic that she can turn it around and improve?

There's definitely a deeper issue at hand beyond Dana Brooke. I think some wrestling "fans" need to look themselves in the mirror.


----------



## deanambroselover

Dana Brooks doesnt even look like shes done any training in the performance center they need to keep her ass there and not bring her on tv til shes ready


----------



## donjonhtx

Zahra Schreiber is gonna own :grin2:


----------



## LaMelo

Dana Brooke is so flexible. I'll bet see is some fun in the sack.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Apparently hate is the new love. 'Awful' rookie divas get 20 page threads after their first match, people pay money to go to shows and boo, #cancelwwenetwork led to an increase in subscribers. Wrestling fans are just weird.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Tbh, her promo this past week on NXT was physically painful to hear.


----------



## Jingoro

the neg reaction to her debut is the wwe fault entirely with those videos promoting her debut. made it seem like she's ready to be an instant star. she couldn't even throw those forearm/elbows in a good way. 

the fuck are they teaching at that performance center cuz she looked completely unready for a tv match or any match. not to mention she's too muscular and ugly.


----------



## 3MB4Life

What the fuck was that promo from this week's NXT. It sounded so forced. And she said she was going to be "the rebirth of the NXT women's division", what the fuck. She is worse on the mic and in the ring than any of the NXT women. Is she saying that were going to get more Divas in NXT? Fuck no, I want wrestling on a wrestling show, not models. And how she said it was her playground but playtime's over? So does that mean that nobody's going to be there? Who the fuck said this women was TV ready? I know it's developmental but jeez, there's a limit to how much shit I can take and Dana's crossing it. She's worse than Eva Marie pre-injury, she is that bad.


----------



## Paigeology

Give it time, it is one match.

If it's anyone fault it's WWE putting her on a live show when she is obviously not ready, i really don't know why they do that, did they not learn with Eva Marie?


----------



## Algernon

LOL, she can't cut a promo either. What the hell is Triple H thinking? Maybe his body building fetish is getting the best of him here.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Chris22 said:


> Typical that everyone is criticising her so harshly when it's only her first match on NXT TV. I love her but yeah, I think she was trying too hard, she posed too much. She looked good doing it, but just too much. I loved her finisher though. She can only get better from here.


She deserves the criticism because of the combination of over hype with a sucky match & an even worse promo. You can't come in with all that hype and just suck up the place.



Algernon said:


> LOL, she can't cut a promo either. What the hell is Triple H thinking? Maybe his body building fetish is getting the best of him here.


It was one of those "please make it stop" bad promos.


----------



## Kabraxal

Randumo24 said:


> She deserves the criticism because of the combination of over hype with a sucky match & an even worse promo. You can't come in with all that hype and just suck up the place.
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of those "please make it stop" bad promos.


I am more willing to let her work out her promo issues on live TV compared to her in ring issues at least. It was a pretty bad promo, but it wasn't the worst thing I've heard lately. And she could fix this quickly. But she really needs to tone the weird posing and gestures.... she does it way too much.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Kabraxal said:


> I am more willing to let her work out her promo issues on live TV compared to her in ring issues at least. It was a pretty bad promo, but it wasn't the worst thing I've heard lately. And she could fix this quickly. But she really needs to tone the weird posing and gestures.... she does it way too much.


The thing is is that that was not a "live" promo. That was a backstage interview, and that was the best they got? Promos are something you can practice anywhere, even while driving. Don't put it on TV if it really sucks. The match they had no choice because of the hype of her debut. Nobody was clamoring for a backstage interview from her.


----------



## Kabraxal

Randumo24 said:


> The thing is is that that was not a "live" promo. That was a backstage interview, and that was the best they got? Promos are something you can practice anywhere, even while driving. Don't put it on TV if it really sucks. The match they had no choice because of the hype of her debut. Nobody was clamoring for a backstage interview from her.


I think they try and limit the takes so it is closer to a live mic... especially since many in NXT won't have an actual live mic in the ring. So it serves as a learning experience. And it was bad, but it still at least got the point across... that is something I can't say for a lot of main roster women who ramble and try to have an "oooo" moment only to end up saying nothing to build things up. 

So, as bad as the delivery was, the content itself was actually solid. Over inflated heel ego, preening, and dismissive... at least by the end of the promo it was clear what she was about. Delivery will just take time to learn.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

I can't believe they are actually going through with this chick. I said this earlier in the thread, I understand the purpose of NXT is of a developmental program & a place to grow, I get that. However, they have a training center for that & NXT is used for the most advanced talents. This girl is nowhere near ready for even NXT, she's just....bad & awkward. The sad part is they are probably going to love the heat she draws. The problem will be that she's not drawing heat for being a good heel, she getting heat because she's awful & should be nowhere near NXT right now.


----------



## Jingoro

Deacon of Demons said:


> I can't believe they are actually going through with this chick. I said this earlier in the thread, I understand the purpose of NXT is of a developmental program & a place to grow, I get that. However, they have a training center for that


the reason i started loving nxt and watching it every week is cause it wasn't a developmental program. it felt more like a well run indy with talent that already knew how to wrestle. i never watched it much until the past year.

not everyone, but the top few men and top 2 women put on better matches than anything on raw. is it now back to developmental first and foremost cause if it is i will stop watching.

i'm not wasting my time on losers like dana brooke that aren't even close to tv ready.


----------



## LaMelo

I thought her interview this week was good.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



BruceLeGorille said:


> can she please stop touching herself on the wway to the ring? awkward


I was just saying this the other day bro


----------



## swibbs

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> NXT is the only place to have them actually.
> 
> You have your great wrestling from who you know to be from the indies (Balor, Zayn, KO, Itami...). And then you have your developmental side. They're giving her TV time because she comes from a similar field in fitness competition. It's obvious she can be dedicated, so applying that to wrestling should be profitable as well.
> 
> Everyone else said....wait at least a few matches. Even I made a similar joke, just a joke about her.


True, but they can put them on DARK MATCHES before the actual NXT TV Taping, that way we don't get to see them until they are fully ready.


----------



## BadTouch

I will compliment her on her Finnish, I think it looks really good. Her hand stand foot choke thing is a bit silly, and she should probably curb the self molestation. With time she may surprise us, who knows? stranger things have happened. For example, I was particularly pleased to see Adam Rose this week


----------



## Chrome

She actually wasn't too shabby this week tbh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I love it how theres people seriously saying Dana sucks and thats it she'll suck forever. Truly emphasises that crazy judegmental element of a lot of fans thesedays. just make up their mind on first watch and thats it forever, can never change that opinion. She's been training for not even a year now and that was her first match. Even women like Cheerleader Melissa would have been awful at that point.


----------



## Coach

Her and Bayley had a solid match this week? 


Better than her debut. She needs to lose the flex pose reduce it because it's cringey. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

she showed some progress this week. I'm not ready to bury her just yet.


----------



## Oxidamus

This thread makes me hate NXT. The abundance of ignorant, whiny, hypocritical fans that have started watching because of the advertisement of NXT on Raw is crazy bad. Christ.


----------



## Mr. I

While she is a rookie, she really doesn't stand out much. She has the big presentation but she doesn't have much substance to her.
Her bodybuilding posing thing falls flat because other girls like Becky are also very muscular while having much more unique looks.

She wasn't much at talking, either.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Ithil said:


> While she is a rookie, she really doesn't stand out much. She has the big presentation but she doesn't have much substance to her.
> Her bodybuilding posing thing falls flat because other girls like Becky are also very muscular while having much more unique looks.
> 
> She wasn't much at talking, either.


Dana is basically using a more annoying version of Charlotte's gimmick.


----------



## The5star_Kid

she's not even hot


----------



## Pummy

If anything is problem it was her push. I'm interest to her and not a fan of Bayley. but she should not went over Bayley that quick in every way. however she look better than her match with Blue Pants I guess it kind of good sign.


----------



## jcmmnx

Bayley is the master of the sub 5 minute tv match right now, and she had a good one with Dana.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Pummy said:


> If anything is problem it was her push. I'm interest to her and not a fan of Bayley. but she should not went over Bayley that quick in every way. however she look better than her match with Blue Pants I guess it kind of good sign.


Oh jeez, we're complaining about pushes in NXT now? Please don't 'Roman Reigns' this girl; I don't want to have to read through a million lame 'da look' and 'make her look strong' jokes.


----------



## A-C-P

Hey if Dana is supposed to be a heel then the NXT staff has pretty much hit every box with her that will get the fan base of NXT to actually boo her :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal

A-C-P said:


> Hey if Dana is supposed to be a heel then the NXT staff has pretty much hit every box with her that will get the fan base of NXT to actually boo her :draper2


I guess so, because I already want her called up to the main roster... they are pushing her way too hard way too fast.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

I will compare her to chris master's ...that to me is a very relevant and apt comparison. Yes they are young, yes they have tremendous physiques and yes they both got to work for the wwe at some level. But what I am getting at is this...wwe should really look at why the chris master's push did not go so well and try to correct that with Dana Brook..

You see while she is in nxt, not really the main roster of raw and smackdown...she is being pushed well on the cool brand nxt, which attracts a lot of the diehards and people like us. Dana has been promoted well enough for a rookie with limited training, she got a few videos of herself on the wwe's youtube channel and her presentation on nxt, was that of a star in the making. In many way's like chris master's these things happened long before he was at a level that warranted it. Master's was a young wrestler was in ovw...he probably needed two years maybe more down there, perhaps some time travelling to different promotions in america and europe to develop his act. However he was pushed way too soon because he had a body and was labelled by fans as another vince mcmahon Bodybuilder who did not know what to do....by the time chris masters had grown as a performer in the wwe it was already too late.

I see that this could happen with dana brook because already the feedback is very much like that time with chris masters and while she is not on the main roster, she is on the show that has the better women's division and is watched by die hards, which means everything she does is under the microscope.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Hey if Dana is supposed to be a heel then the NXT staff has pretty much hit every box with her that will get the fan base of NXT to actually boo her :draper2


*Yep. 

Blonde model with implants? Check.
No wrestling background? Check.
Narcissistic? Check.
Total bitch? Check.
Going over NXT darlings in her second week? Check.

KillaBarbie is breast for business :tucky*


----------



## x78

Kabraxal said:


> I guess so, because I already want her called up to the main roster... they are pushing her way too hard way too fast.


:maisielol

She's wrestled two matches. Two fucking matches. I guess you also think Solomon Crowe is being pushed too hard and fast. LMAO.

God damn. This forum is pathetic.


----------



## dan the marino

I was on the fence from her last match but she looked a lot better last night in-ring wise. Still needs to tone it down on the awkward rubbing though but even that wasn't as bad as two weeks ago.


----------



## A-C-P

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep.
> 
> Blonde model with implants? Check.
> No wrestling background? Check.
> Narcissistic? Check.
> Total bitch? Check.
> Going over NXT darlings in her second week? Check.
> 
> KillaBarbie is breast for business :tucky*


After doing some more research into Ms Brooke I am totally NOT shocked in anyway that BBR would be a supporter :reigns2


----------



## x78

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I was on the fence from her last match but she looked a lot better last night in-ring wise. Still needs to tone it down on the awkward rubbing though but even that wasn't as bad as two weeks ago.


She's doing it to get heat and it's working, so it's fine by me. I think too often we expect heels to be 'cool' and likeable and not to do things that are actually grating and make us dislike them. Character and persona-wise Dana is someone you'd really struggle to cheer for, and in-ring she looked like an experienced veteran on only her second appearance, so she's doing great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Oxidamus

Don't be pissed off at her, be pissed off at whoever books the show putting someone like her on TV while leaving out other talent that are likely better, even if they're guys. And blame WWE for signing more fitness models than actual aspiring female wrestlers, because the only reason she and Bliss are on TV is because their whole batch of female signees after Sasha Banks, with the exclusion of Becky Lynch, were models, or just not wrestlers. She may not be good but she has been there for fuck all time, and she's on TV because of WWE's shitty signing system.

You can call her bad, because she is, but going all out and blaming her for it is simple-minded fifth grade level immaturity.


----------



## x78

OXITRON said:


> Don't be pissed off at her, be pissed off at whoever books the show putting someone like her on TV while leaving out other talent that are likely better, even if they're guys. And blame WWE for signing more fitness models than actual aspiring female wrestlers, because the only reason she and Bliss are on TV is because their whole batch of female signees after Sasha Banks, with the exclusion of Becky Lynch, were models, or just not wrestlers. She may not be good but she has been there for fuck all time, and she's on TV because of WWE's shitty signing system.
> 
> You can call her bad, because she is, but going all out and blaming her for it is simple-minded fifth grade level immaturity.


Have you watched this week's show? She's not bad at all.


----------



## CoolGuy45

I predicted that she would suck. Everyone was so hype for her debut lol.


----------



## belee in him

No she's not. She's ridiculously hot and has the look to be a superstar. I'm patiently waiting for the ultimate heel stable of Dana, Carmella and Eva. So much swag with those 3 they could be the female nWo if booked right.


----------



## Kabraxal

x78 said:


> She's doing it to get heat and it's working, so it's fine by me. I think too often we expect heels to be 'cool' and likeable and not to do things that are actually grating and make us dislike them. Character and persona-wise Dana is someone you'd really struggle to cheer for, and in-ring she looked like an experienced veteran on only her second appearance, so she's doing great as far as I'm concerned.


Veteran? She was better but give me a break with the veteran talk already. Her psychology was still lacking. Why work the neck and back in succession then.... go to a leg submission... why not work the leg more? Props to the commentary covering that mistake at least. And she needs to watch the pin, she pulled the shoulders too far off the mat. 

And her gimmick is simply another cocky bitch that's been done to death. Sick of Stephanie doing it.. sick of Nikki doing it... sick of it just being the go to gimmick. Maybe I'm a little harsher on her because she's the last in a string of that type of gimmick, but she still does herself no favours in the ring and at this point, I'll take Sasha being the heel I don't want to cheer, but I still want to see wrestle.



OXITRON said:


> Don't be pissed off at her, be pissed off at whoever books the show putting someone like her on TV while leaving out other talent that are likely better, even if they're guys. And blame WWE for signing more fitness models than actual aspiring female wrestlers, because the only reason she and Bliss are on TV is because their whole batch of female signees after Sasha Banks, with the exclusion of Becky Lynch, were models, or just not wrestlers. She may not be good but she has been there for fuck all time, and she's on TV because of WWE's shitty signing system.
> 
> You can call her bad, because she is, but going all out and blaming her for it is simple-minded fifth grade level immaturity.


Very true... it's probably just more hostile towards her because it feels like a Vince style of push and focus instead of how the women have been treated in NXT to this point. Literally, you could put Dana on the main roster right now and she'd fit in with most of them in terms of the level of her ability and the gimmick.


----------



## peep4life

She isn't a bad worker at all especially since she's only been training for a little while. And the win over Bailey isn't that big of deal because of the Emma distraction. They pretty much just used her to further a story for two other wrestlers, which I wouldn't exactly call a push.


----------



## Pummy

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Oh jeez, we're complaining about pushes in NXT now? Please don't 'Roman Reigns' this girl; I don't want to have to read through a million lame 'da look' and 'make her look strong' jokes.


Don't get me wrong I'm just worried about Bayley credibity. she as a one of top carder lost to newcomer is not a good sign even it's not clean. and I'm probably a fan of Dana more than Bayley.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Have you watched this week's show? She's not bad at all.


No, I haven't. I forget some people don't have the chatbox. :evil
I can't watch wrestling with 2.5gb of internet a month. Moved houses, so using mobile net.

I'm going off of the rumours that she was shit when she debuted and all that. Also someone did confirm she was around the same as Bliss was when she debuted, which was also bad.

Fact remains tho, if she is/was bad, it's bookers and agents to blame, not her.


----------



## belee in him

Dana Brooke is already a top 5 GOAT Diva. 

1. Nikki Bella #FearlessNikki 
2. Eva Marie #AllRedEverything 
3. Sasha Banks #Baw$e
4. Brie Bella #BrieMode 
5. Dana Brooke #KillerBarbie 

Queens.


----------



## dan the marino

x78 said:


> She's doing it to get heat and it's working, so it's fine by me. I think too often we expect heels to be 'cool' and likeable and not to do things that are actually grating and make us dislike them. Character and persona-wise Dana is someone you'd really struggle to cheer for, and in-ring she looked like an experienced veteran on only her second appearance, so she's doing great as far as I'm concerned.


I know why she's doing it, regardless of why it just looks awkward to me. Goes on for too long and doesn't really make me want to boo her. She toned it down from the last week she was in the ring though so that's a good start. She just went a bit overboard with the posing and taunting to the point that it looked a bit weird. 



belee in him said:


> Dana Brooke is already a top 5 GOAT Diva.
> 
> 1. Nikki Bella #FearlessNikki
> 2. Eva Marie #AllRedEverything
> 3. Sasha Banks #Baw$e
> 4. Brie Bella #BrieMode
> 5. Dana Brooke #KillerBarbie
> 
> Queens.


Your gimmick would work better if you swap out Sasha with Cameron or something.


----------



## x78

Kabraxal said:


> Veteran? She was better but give me a break with the veteran talk already. Her psychology was still lacking. Why work the neck and back in succession then.... go to a leg submission... why not work the leg more? Props to the commentary covering that mistake at least. And she needs to watch the pin, she pulled the shoulders too far off the mat.


She wasn't absolutely perfect but she looked accomplished in the ring, she certainly did not look like an inexperienced wrestler in her second televised match. It's a developmental show, and I know for a fact that wrestlers from an indy background would avoid this type of scrutiny of their matches. How many times are you going to see a perfect, flawless, 100% performance from anyone, let alone a female wrestler with only two televised appearances and just over a year's training? Dana was more than good enough, which is a great sign considering her experience level.


> And her gimmick is simply another cocky bitch that's been done to death. Sick of Stephanie doing it.. sick of Nikki doing it... sick of it just being the go to gimmick. Maybe I'm a little harsher on her because she's the last in a string of that type of gimmick, but she still does herself no favours in the ring and at this point, I'll take Sasha being the heel I don't want to cheer, but I still want to see wrestle.


Literally every single wrestling character, male or female is some sort of rehash or a variation on a common theme. If you're complaining about a female heel character being a 'cocky bitch' then you're going to have a lot of complaining to do because that is the archetype of every single female heel ever. Dana is nothing like Sasha or Stephanie or Nikki, and she has much more character than someone like Becky Lynch, or male wrestlers like Sami Zayn or Finn Balor who also avoid criticism.


----------



## Old School Icons

It was an improvement from last week but I've said it before WWE hyped her into oblivion as being the new strong diva Beth Phoenix style basically and of course she was never going to deliver right away. 

Nothing wrong with a bit of hype for a new talent but to that degree? You have to give them a chance sometimes and just introduce them to your audience and not with video packages make her look like the new savior of Women's wrestling. 

Having said that I'm pretty lukewarm towards her so far. Almost certain its what she does in her entrance, it looked ridiculous last week, still does this week

The finisher is nice however, well executed.


----------



## belee in him

Why are you people so salty lol. She has money written all over her. Just because she isn't some indy scrub doesn't make her awful. I'd gladly take this on my tv screen:










Than this:










:ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> After doing some more research into Ms Brooke I am totally NOT shocked in anyway that BBR would be a supporter :reigns2


*You know I love my athletic blondes :cudi. Chibi Dana is on the way :drose*


----------



## belee in him

Legit BOSS said:


> *You know I love my athletic blondes :cudi. Chibi Dana is on the way :drose*


OT- 

Gosh I love you so much babe. xoxox


----------



## mattheel

Its clear she was in the ring with a much better performer in Bayley, but I thought she was MUCH better in her second televised match. Not perfect obviously, but improved quite a bit in a short period of time. Thats a good sign and pretty much shows why the OP was a little knee-jerky with this thread.

Clearly, there are things she can improve upon but im liking Dana so far. Like her look, like her gimmick (nothing new but it really works for her), good finisher, like her theme music. I think shes on the right path.


----------



## mattheel

CoolGuy45 said:


> I predicted that she would suck. Everyone was so hype for her debut lol.


Umm...but...you predicted wrong tho


----------



## Geeee

I enjoyed her match this week. Nice to see a powerhouse diva. She needs to come up with a cooler entrance though.


----------



## DOPA

Well at least she wasn't as god damn awful this week as she was in her debut. Good lord, with the exception of Eva Marie watching her debut was the most painful thing I've had to watch women's wrestling wise.

Could have been nerves or if Bayley carried her in this week's match. Either way, it's clear that it's mostly the lack of experience which is showing with this girl and that she is still extremely green. At least they didn't do an Eva Marie and put her straight on the main roster. It's clear WWE are super high on her probably due to her look and her bodybuilding background.

I'll give her a chance to develop and what not but absolutely nothing is appealing about her as a talent to me at the moment. And no I don't mean in a "I hate her character" heel type way either.


----------



## x78

L-DOPA said:


> Bayley carried her in this week's match


:maisielol


----------



## DOPA

x78 said:


> :maisielol


Learn to read you absolute moron.

I put I DON'T KNOW whether it was nerves OR Bayley carried her this week.

The key word being OR. I did not say she DID.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Geeee

At the very least, they can stop calling Naomi the most athletic diva. I doubt she could do a Liu Kang flip.

Also, she was probably crisper in the ring than Naomi. (Although that's not really a high bar to set)


----------



## x78

L-DOPA said:


> Learn to read you absolute moron.
> 
> I put I DON'T KNOW whether it was nerves OR Bayley carried her this week.
> 
> The key word being OR. I did not say she DID.
> 
> Fucking hell.


If you don't know then perhaps you should watch the match :smile2:


----------



## CM Chump

She makes Eva Marie look like Bret Hart.


----------



## LaMelo

Having her have to have help to win was lame.


----------



## Kabraxal

x78 said:


> She wasn't absolutely perfect but she looked accomplished in the ring, she certainly did not look like an inexperienced wrestler in her second televised match. It's a developmental show, and I know for a fact that wrestlers from an indy background would avoid this type of scrutiny of their matches. How many times are you going to see a perfect, flawless, 100% performance from anyone, let alone a female wrestler with only two televised appearances and just over a year's training? Dana was more than good enough, which is a great sign considering her experience level.
> Literally every single wrestling character, male or female is some sort of rehash or a variation on a common theme. If you're complaining about a female heel character being a 'cocky bitch' then you're going to have a lot of complaining to do because that is the archetype of every single female heel ever. Dana is nothing like Sasha or Stephanie or Nikki, and she has much more character than someone like Becky Lynch, or male wrestlers like Sami Zayn or Finn Balor who also avoid criticism.


All I'm getting from your posts now is "I'm a massive Dana mark!". Trying to say she has more character than Zayn after that show..... and you call others blind. What next, she's going to be a better heel than Owens?


----------



## x78

Kabraxal said:


> All I'm getting from your posts now is "I'm a massive Dana mark!". Trying to say she has more character than Zayn after that show..... and you call others blind. What next, she's going to be a better heel than Owens?


I'm not a Dana mark at all, I'm not really a mark for anyone, I just judge things objectively and don't hate/like wrestlers based on their background. Zayn's character is one of the blandest I've ever seen, Dana's overly-narcissistic female bodybuilder gimmick is clearly more substantial by default than Zayn being a 'nice guy'. Does she have more personality or charisma, no, but that isn't what we were talking about.


----------



## Kabraxal

x78 said:


> I'm not a Dana mark at all, I'm not really a mark for anyone, I just judge things objectively and don't hate/like wrestlers based on their background. Zayn's character is one of the blandest I've ever seen, Dana's overly-narcissistic female bodybuilder gimmick is clearly more substantial by default than Zayn being a 'nice guy'. Does she have more personality or charisma, no, but that isn't what we were talking about.


His character is more subtle and not a cliche... seriously, take out the bodybuilder portion and you have the same character beat of 99 percent of heels in the WWE. If she starts running from everyone, then she'll be the perfect WWE heel. 

Sami and Owens are more realistic in their characters. They feel like real people instead of a wrestilng cliche. Balor, I'd give you a bit on the character there... they need to play up the "demon" side far more since when he isn't that, he's just a great wrestler with a shit ton of charisma.


----------



## Rozalia

I see that through the magic of heel friendship she is friends with Emma so she already has an ally. I'm always amazed at how wonderful heel friendship is... such nice friends those heels.


----------



## x78

Kabraxal said:


> His character is more subtle and not a cliche... seriously, take out the bodybuilder portion and you have the same character beat of 99 percent of heels in the WWE. If she starts running from everyone, then she'll be the perfect WWE heel.


Agreed, but then what's the difference between Zayn's character and someone like Ziggler or Bryan, or Sandow sans impersonations? Like I said, virtually every wrestling character falls into a similar pattern, usually with only minor or superficial differences. It's unfair to criticize Dana for this when, as you say, 99% of wrestlers in WWE are the same. 


> Sami and Owens are more realistic in their characters. They feel like real people instead of a wrestilng cliche. Balor, I'd give you a bit on the character there... they need to play up the "demon" side far more since when he isn't that, he's just a great wrestler with a shit ton of charisma.


I think what you're failing to acknowledge is that everyone who is featured at a prominent level in NXT is going to be thought of as having a 'realistic' or 'subtle' character, even if they really have none. It's just the nature of the show. I prefer more realistic characters, but at the same time, they have to have characters. Owens is fine in his heel role but Zayn isn't really captivating, he's pretty much a generic white-bread babyface who happens to be facing an opponent that he has a ton of history with. Moreover nobody wants to watch a television show about average, everyday men. Maybe one character like that is acceptable to represent the underdog, but if everyone was like that then the whole thing would fail. I equally don't want to see cartoon characters or wrestling fisherman or anything like that, but the wrestlers need to have some sort of persona or character hook.


----------



## LaMelo

She has the looks and the body. I don't see the problem.


----------



## BillyKidman

That's the problem with having so many good wrestlers in NXT. There are so many guys that are ready for the main roster, that are amazing inring, that it makes a developmental talent like Dana Brook look totally out of place. Or you call up (or at least don't feature) those that are already ready for the main roster, or you take people like Brooks off TV untill they can at least hang with those guys. Otherwise she is going to stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

If WWE are going to hire non-wrestlers, please, make them either super attractive or more monstrous (like Kharma).

I don't understand why they bother hiring girls like Dana when there are more attractive indy wrestlers.

I don't mind them hiring people from all walks of life, but please, at least make them be either very attractive or unique looking people.

Some natural wrestling ability wouldn't hurt either.

In saying that, Dana performed better this week. I do not understand why WWE had Dana wrestle bloody Blue Pants in her debut. fpalm


----------



## 777

I don't get this argument.

The greenhorn essentially functions as a jobber while gaining much needed experience. What's the problem?


----------



## Jingoro

777 said:


> I don't get this argument.
> 
> The greenhorn essentially functions as a jobber while gaining much needed experience. What's the problem?


problem is it's happening on tv and nxt has been more of an indy with polished talent performing at a pretty high level or average level at worst. 

throw on a rookie that is really raw and learning on the job on tv and it's jarring to watch. i'm sitting there thinking how did this shit show get on tv?


----------



## Trifektah

I don't find her remotely attractive and she is as corny and generic as every other person who just gets into wrestling and does what they think wrestlers do. You can spot a phony a mile away and she is fake as fuck.


----------



## x78

Jingoro said:


> i'm sitting there thinking how did this shit show get on tv?


Maybe you should be thinking "I'm watching a developmental show and am grateful for the chance to see these wrestlers develop".


----------



## The Bloodline

For a talent in developmental, I see nothing wrong with her. She demands attention in my opinion, nothing bland about her.


----------



## Lazyking

I don't find her attractive at all, feel she forces her mannerisms and in ring, she's green as goose shit. I don't mind another heel diva on the roster but I'd rather she be a heater for say Emma than actually in the ring. Yes the match was better with Becky but it was very basic stuff.. not what you're going to get with Becky vs. Sasha and that's an issue if Dana is gonna be pushed.

She's like the female Baron Corbin. Too much of a push and she'll be exposed.


----------



## Oxidamus

I managed to see NXT. Dana is in no way impressive at all, @x78 - in fact, she's pretty bad.

I'd put her at much better than Bliss was when she debuted to be honest, and Bliss went against Sasha, so it's not like you can say Bayley made Dana look better than she was.

The thing is though, a talent with one year of wrestling experience/training is going to be bad, or at the very best, comparatively lacklustre. It's not exactly a knock - at least when I say it anyway - because it's just flat out true. As far as I'm concerned, Dana is pretty bad, but it's expected, and there's *nothing wrong with that*. Like I said earlier though, just like Bliss, I don't think she should be on TV, let alone having matches of that length. There's a problem with NXT where they put talent that are hardly ready, if not completely unready, to be on television, and that problem is accentuated when there are high-calibre wrestlers on the show like Zayn, Owens, Itami, Balor, etc every week or so.

It's really pathetic how this stuff doesn't get through to people yet. It's like people literally do not learn.


----------



## Empress

NXT, for all its hype, is still developmental. I like her and am willing to give her a chance to improve where she needs to.


----------



## x78

OXITRON said:


> I managed to see NXT. Dana is in no way impressive at all, @x78 - in fact, she's pretty bad.
> 
> I'd put her at much better than Bliss was when she debuted to be honest, and Bliss went against Sasha, so it's not like you can say Bayley made Dana look better than she was.
> 
> The thing is though, a talent with one year of wrestling experience/training is going to be bad, or at the very best, comparatively lacklustre. It's not exactly a knock - at least when I say it anyway - because it's just flat out true. As far as I'm concerned, Dana is pretty bad, but it's expected, and there's *nothing wrong with that*. Like I said earlier though, just like Bliss, I don't think she should be on TV, let alone having matches of that length. There's a problem with NXT where they put talent that are hardly ready, if not completely unready, to be on television, and that problem is accentuated when there are high-calibre wrestlers on the show like Zayn, Owens, Itami, Balor, etc every week or so.
> 
> It's really pathetic how this stuff doesn't get through to people yet. It's like people literally do not learn.


She's not impressive compared to Sasha Banks. She was impressive considering the level of improvement between her debut and her second appearance, and the fact that she looked relatively accomplished and confident in the ring considering her level of experience. Of course she was far worse than the established girls and 'bad' in the grand scheme of things, but you know as much as anyone that that's not the point of NXT and developmental. She isn't getting a championship push, she's just being featured on the show in a lesser role so she can improve. There's nothing lost by that if you understand that it's a developmental show.

As for wrestlers not being on TV, that doesn't make sense. As far as I'm concerned everyone who is deemed able to wrestle competently and safely (as in the people who work house shows) should be on TV, even if it's just as a jobber. You can hold people back in the Performance Center doing drills as long as you want but if they aren't working in front of crowds then they will only reach a certain level, nobody is going to be 100% ready for TV until they've been on it. Sasha, Charlotte and others were terrible when they came in, and they improved by working TV matches. Holding people to some sort of imaginary standard before they are allowed to appear on TV is illogical and counter-productive.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> She's not impressive compared to Sasha Banks. She was impressive considering the level of improvement between her debut and her second appearance, and the fact that she looked relatively accomplished and confident in the ring considering her level of experience. Of course she was far worse than the established girls and 'bad' in the grand scheme of things, but you know as much as anyone that that's not the point of NXT and developmental. She isn't getting a championship push, she's just being featured on the show in a lesser role so she can improve. There's nothing lost by that if you understand that it's a developmental show.
> 
> As for wrestlers not being on TV, that doesn't make sense. As far as I'm concerned everyone who is deemed able to wrestle competently and safely (as in the people who work house shows) should be on TV, even if it's just as a jobber. You can hold people back in the Performance Center doing drills as long as you want but if they aren't working in front of crowds then they will only reach a certain level, nobody is going to be 100% ready for TV until they've been on it. Sasha, Charlotte and others were terrible when they came in, and they improved by working TV matches. Holding people to some sort of imaginary standard before they are allowed to appear on TV is illogical and counter-productive.


Exactly my point, she's not bad considering her training (in fact I'd say she's good, if you compare her to Bliss).

But there are three things that come into factor here:

a) If the talent is as good as other people on TV
b) If the talent is as good as other people that don't get TV time
- You could factor in the length of time people who aren't being televised have been in training too
c) What you personally consider good enough to be on the show

For me, she ticks none of those boxes. The first one is obviously the most popular choice around these parts when it comes to questioning if someone is good enough to be on TV. For me, the second one is the most important. Though, all three combined is the best way to really judge it IMO.

As for her being on TV, I don't think she should because she's not great compared to others in the division (I'd put her under Carmella and over Bliss, so 2nd to last), she's not good compared to people of any division sitting on their asses waiting for TV time (Mechanics a great example here), and I don't personally think she's good enough overall to fill a spot on the show regardless of others' abilities.

She was solid in executing her moves for the most part, but there were some very sloppy and what I'd consider amateurish things done in the match as well, which should really be ironed out before being put on TV.


And you of all people should know this isn't really developmental anymore. In fact I've pretty much started to agree with others that the 'developmental' is *solely* the house shows now.


----------



## x78

OXITRON said:


> Exactly my point, she's not bad considering her training (in fact I'd say she's good, if you compare her to Bliss).
> 
> But there are three things that come into factor here:
> 
> a) If the talent is as good as other people on TV
> b) If the talent is as good as other people that don't get TV time
> - You could factor in the length of time people who aren't being televised have been in training too
> c) What you personally consider good enough to be on the show
> 
> For me, she ticks none of those boxes. The first one is obviously the most popular choice around these parts when it comes to questioning if someone is good enough to be on TV. For me, the second one is the most important. Though, all three combined is the best way to really judge it IMO.
> 
> As for her being on TV, I don't think she should because she's not great compared to others in the division (I'd put her under Carmella and over Bliss, so 2nd to last), she's not good compared to people of any division sitting on their asses waiting for TV time (Mechanics a great example here), and I don't personally think she's good enough overall to fill a spot on the show regardless of others' abilities.
> 
> She was solid in executing her moves for the most part, but there were some very sloppy and what I'd consider amateurish things done in the match as well, which should really be ironed out before being put on TV.
> 
> 
> And you of all people should know this isn't really developmental anymore. In fact I've pretty much started to agree with others that the 'developmental' is *solely* the house shows now.


The Mechanics are not part of the Divas division though. I get what you're saying but it's not a straight comparison, they needed more female wrestlers and Dana was the next best one that was yet to debut so they debuted her. Someone has to be the worst and it's almost always going to be the least experienced, it's not a problem as long as there is improvement and they don't continue to be bad. I don't see the sense in holding people off until they're better than someone already on TV, by that logic the likes of Sasha and Charlotte still wouldn't have debuted because they aren't going to get better than wrestlers that are on TV by not being on it. Like I said, I think everyone should be on TV, that's how it was in FCW, once people could wrestle to an acceptable standard they were put on TV to aid their development. It doesn't matter if they aren't main roster standard immediately as long as they improve. Being upset by bad wrestling is self-defeating, it's to be expected on a developmental show.

As for it not being developmental, nah, NXT is still very much developmental. The TV show is just the next stage of developmental like it always has been. There have always been big names and indy stars in developmental, the only difference now is that more people watch the show, and some of those people have unrealistic expectations or don't quite understand the product that they're watching.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> The Mechanics are not part of the Divas division though. I get what you're saying but it's not a straight comparison, they needed more female wrestlers and Dana was the next best one that was yet to debut so they debuted her. Someone has to be the worst and it's almost always going to be the least experienced, it's not a problem as long as there is improvement and they don't continue to be bad. I don't see the sense in holding people off until they're better than someone already on TV, by that logic the likes of Sasha and Charlotte still wouldn't have debuted because they aren't going to get better than wrestlers that are on TV by not being on it. Like I said, I think everyone should be on TV, that's how it was in FCW, once people could wrestle to an acceptable standard they were put on TV to aid their development. It doesn't matter if they aren't main roster standard immediately as long as they improve. Being upset by bad wrestling is self-defeating, it's to be expected on a developmental show.
> 
> As for it not being developmental, nah, NXT is still very much developmental. The TV show is just the next stage of developmental like it always has been. There have always been big names and indy stars in developmental, the only difference now is that more people watch the show, and some of those people have unrealistic expectations or don't quite understand the product that they're watching.


I mention the Mechanics because the tag team division is only about two teams - one match a week (maybe three matches per four weeks) - whereas the divas division often has two matches per week (i'd say six or seven per four weeks). There are more ready tag teams on NXT than there are ready divas, but the divas that aren't ready get to take the 'extra' slot, whereas the ready tag teams don't.
You say they need more divas but they had six if we still include Charlotte for a singles division. The tag team division has almost always had *less people in total*, not teams, but people. The tag division right now is two teams, which equals four guys, which is still two less than the divas division was *before* Dana came around. The two (now three) people the divas division has over the tag division can/should be used for both semi-regularly, not solely the divas division on a regular basis. 

The lack of decent female signees is another problem with WWE. They completely refused to sign any more than ONE female wrestler (Becky Lynch) after signing Sasha Banks (AFAIK) up until the signing of the Australian girl and the Canadian-Arabian girl who both have had a couple of years wrestling experience, and neither of them will be on NXT TV for another year if not more.

Sure that's not a booking problem, but it still strongly affects the reasoning behind these divas that clearly aren't ready getting on TV. Because the division is horribly mismanaged and they are forced to do so.

I'm far from disappointed by bad wrestling. What I said in the first post where I tagged you was exactly that, it's bad, and it should be expected from wrestlers with such little experience, but you can only blame the people who put them on TV, not them for being bad. Maybe you're okay with having unready people on the show to strengthen the idea that it is still supposedly developmental, but I don't appreciate people getting shots on TV over others who have been waiting for years. And like I mentioned in the first paragraph, the tag and divas divisions right now are essentially interchangeable for the second match per week or fortnight for their division, if that makes sense.


And yea there were always bigger indie names in NXT, but when there were, it wasn't the majority of a show dedicated to them, and most talent were still treated equally. And those indie talents weren't quite as well known worldwide or hyped anywhere near as much as Owens, Balor or Itami. Rollins was huge in his own right, and Neville was pretty well known too, but not as well as the other guys who came in, and when they arrived, they weren't pushed as such, they were treated mostly as normal guys, not given special opportunities and thrown directly into the main event.

Whether or not putting guys who have wrestled for ten years into the main event quickly after joining NXT (a la Owens) instead of making them "climb the ladder" again, against guys like Mason Ryan or David Otunga (like FCW/DSW did) is truly bad is debatable, but there are a lot of other factors.


----------



## x78

OXITRON said:


> I mention the Mechanics because the tag team division is only about two teams - one match a week (maybe three matches per four weeks) - whereas the divas division often has two matches per week (i'd say six or seven per four weeks). There are more ready tag teams on NXT than there are ready divas, but the divas that aren't ready get to take the 'extra' slot, whereas the ready tag teams don't.
> You say they need more divas but they had six if we still include Charlotte for a singles division. The tag team division has almost always had *less people in total*, not teams, but people. The tag division right now is two teams, which equals four guys, which is still two less than the divas division was *before* Dana came around. The two (now three) people the divas division has over the tag division can/should be used for both semi-regularly, not solely the divas division on a regular basis.
> 
> The lack of decent female signees is another problem with WWE. They completely refused to sign any more than ONE female wrestler (Becky Lynch) after signing Sasha Banks (AFAIK) up until the signing of the Australian girl and the Canadian-Arabian girl who both have had a couple of years wrestling experience, and neither of them will be on NXT TV for another year if not more.
> 
> Sure that's not a booking problem, but it still strongly affects the reasoning behind these divas that clearly aren't ready getting on TV. Because the division is horribly mismanaged and they are forced to do so.
> 
> I'm far from disappointed by bad wrestling. What I said in the first post where I tagged you was exactly that, it's bad, and it should be expected from wrestlers with such little experience, but you can only blame the people who put them on TV, not them for being bad. Maybe you're okay with having unready people on the show to strengthen the idea that it is still supposedly developmental, but I don't appreciate people getting shots on TV over others who have been waiting for years. And like I mentioned in the first paragraph, the tag and divas divisions right now are essentially interchangeable for the second match per week or fortnight for their division, if that makes sense.


I think the Mechanics should be called up too. I also think Shoot Nation, Elias Samson, Steve Cutler, Tye Dillinger etc should be introduced to the show, they don't necessarily have to be featured every week or even every month but they should be on the show, developing their characters and gimmicks and ring work when given the chance like Blake and Murphy were before they won the tag titles. They can be repackaged later if necessary when it's time for them to be pushed. None of this has to be at the expense of Dana Brooke, we've seen a ton of wrestlers floating around or only appearing every so often, which is fine since they're still developing.

As for not signing indy girls, I don't see the point in signing wrestlers with no future or upside just so they can be on developmental TV, we don't need any more Blue Pants type wrestlers. Like I said before, Dana and Alexa are good enough to be able to work matches and not embarrass themselves or hurt anyone, so IMO they are good enough to be on TV. Not good enough to get a serious push yet, but good enough to be on TV honing their craft.


> And yea there were always bigger indie names in NXT, but when there were, it wasn't the majority of a show dedicated to them, and most talent were still treated equally. And those indie talents weren't quite as well known worldwide or hyped anywhere near as much as Owens, Balor or Itami. Rollins was huge in his own right, and Neville was pretty well known too, but not as well as the other guys who came in, and when they arrived, they weren't pushed as such, they were treated mostly as normal guys, not given special opportunities and thrown directly into the main event.
> 
> Whether or not putting guys who have wrestled for ten years into the main event quickly after joining NXT (a la Owens) instead of making them "climb the ladder" again, against guys like Mason Ryan or David Otunga (like FCW/DSW did) is truly bad is debatable, but there are a lot of other factors.


It wasn't as publicized and hyped, but the likes of Cesaro and Ohno were challenging for the FCW title within a couple of months of debuting, Ambrose's developmental debut was him calling out Rollins who was a champion and one of the biggest stars at the time etc. Clearly there's more hype and fanfare now because they're trying to push NXT as a 'brand' and a watchable product on the Network but the actual nature of the show hasn't changed too much, apart from the fact that it's now centered around the live specials rather than being a weekly thing. It's just that the main eventers now happen to be the major indy signings and there aren't really any established developmental guys up there at the same level.


----------



## LaMelo

Whatever happened to Ohno? Is he back in ROH?


----------



## x78

Zayniac said:


> Whatever happened to Ohno? Is he back in ROH?


This happened.


----------



## The Tempest

I don't think Dana is awful. She has some nice mic skills, her performance this week was better than last Wednesday. After all, NXT is still developmental. It's just that the Women's division has raised the standars a lot, but I'm sure she'll do fine.


----------



## Jersey

I disagree she's not awful when she just started.


----------



## e1987p

:side:


----------



## LaMelo

She will be fine. She is new.


----------



## CRayChosen1

She had nerves in her debut match, but I guess you're not allowed to be nervous in your first match anymore. I believe Dana will get to where she needs to be soon. Last I checked Charlotte wasn't the best when she first started, neither was Trish Stratus (she's my favorite of all time, but even I can admit she was pretty bad her first year or so), and looked how they ended up. If people are actually willing to give this woman a shot, she might end up surprising some people...maybe even make some of you all give her a second look.


----------



## LaMelo

See she even beat my Bayley and even I am still taking up for her.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Just keep the mic away from her and hopefully she can improve...on everything. :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

Good thing she's a heel because damn she has a terrible speaking voice.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Ithil said:


> Good thing she's a heel because damn she has a terrible speaking voice.


It doesn't help that she's ugly either.


----------



## LaMelo

She is not beautiful but I wouldn't call her ugly.


----------



## Necramonium

She applies way too much makeup though, she is one of those girls that where less is better.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> I think the Mechanics should be called up too. I also think Shoot Nation, Elias Samson, Steve Cutler, Tye Dillinger etc should be introduced to the show, they don't necessarily have to be featured every week or even every month but they should be on the show, developing their characters and gimmicks and ring work when given the chance like Blake and Murphy were before they won the tag titles. They can be repackaged later if necessary when it's time for them to be pushed. None of this has to be at the expense of Dana Brooke, we've seen a ton of wrestlers floating around or only appearing every so often, which is fine since they're still developing.
> 
> As for not signing indy girls, I don't see the point in signing wrestlers with no future or upside just so they can be on developmental TV, we don't need any more Blue Pants type wrestlers. Like I said before, Dana and Alexa are good enough to be able to work matches and not embarrass themselves or hurt anyone, so IMO they are good enough to be on TV. Not good enough to get a serious push yet, but good enough to be on TV honing their craft.
> It wasn't as publicized and hyped, but the likes of Cesaro and Ohno were challenging for the FCW title within a couple of months of debuting, Ambrose's developmental debut was him calling out Rollins who was a champion and one of the biggest stars at the time etc. Clearly there's more hype and fanfare now because they're trying to push NXT as a 'brand' and a watchable product on the Network but the actual nature of the show hasn't changed too much, apart from the fact that it's now centered around the live specials rather than being a weekly thing. It's just that the main eventers now happen to be the major indy signings and there aren't really any established developmental guys up there at the same level.


For some reason I thought I didn't get a response. :hmm:

You are right that it doesn't have to be 'at the expense of' Dana Brooke, but it certainly has to be at the expense of the divas division. Either calling up Charlotte or taking off either Bliss or Brooke, because there's way too many acts on the NXT roster as is, especially in the divas division now, which is overloaded - comparable to the singles division which is indubitably the "biggest" part of the show, and the biggest part of main roster shows too.

There's nothing wrong with not signing indie wrestlers (although it's clearly preferable in every aspect imo) but I'm just mentioning that because they never signed any more than Becky, the current crop are far from ready in ring to compare to anyone else on the show, man or woman, and it makes it hard to argue that it's "okay because it's developmental", not because everyone else on the show is better, but because they're just so far from ready and there are better people waiting as well. That's just flat out amplified when there are already enough divas on the show without proper traction.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Yup, I agree, "exspecially" bad


----------



## Klorel

First time seeing her tonight. At first I thought she was Natalya. Her voice was annoying as hell. I'm not sure if it was that microphone or her, but it made me want to take my headphones off.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I don't know why she is getting such a push right now. Looks like they are planning for her to go over Charlotte.


----------



## Mojo=Greatness

i actually think her promos are pretty decent. she sounds very annoying and barely gets through some of the words so it makes her seem even more of a bitch. i lol'd when she said she's been on a role since birth.

she's really slow and green out there, but she could get better.


----------



## Napalm Death

Her voice is like fingernails on a board. Yuk!
Her 2nd matchw as WAY better than the first one.
She'll definitely improve, I have no doubt about it.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Dana Brooke's voice...........................................








[/URL] http://knowyourmeme.com[/IMG]








[/URL] http://knowyourmeme.com[/IMG]








[/URL] http://knowyourmeme.com[/IMG]








[/URL] http://knowyourmeme.com[/IMG]


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Zayniac said:


> She is not beautiful but I wouldn't call her ugly.


She's very unattractive, and the ****** makeup she wears can't help her visual appeal. 



Napalm Death said:


> Her voice is like fingernails on a board. Yuk!
> Her 2nd matchw as WAY better than the first one.
> She'll definitely improve, I have no doubt about it.


I'd hope her second match would be better. It happened over 2 months later, and she was in there against Bayley.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Dana Brooke makes me sick. If it weren't for the fact that Brie Bella is a thing, I would say Dana Brooke is Nikki Bella's stupid, slutty twin sister. She can't wrestle for shit, all she does is that same stripperella move over and over again during her entrance. She needs to be down in NXT jobbing to Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Carmella, and Alexa Bliss, and tagging with Eva Marie and Nia Jax. 

Absolutely disgusts me that Dana Brooke just got put over by both Becky Lynch and Paige. She doesn't even have 1/10th of either of their talent.


----------



## LaMelo

She is alright if she doesn't talk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

God you people are a bunch of haters lol. Do you like anything? In any case She's hot? Who knew.


----------



## dashing_man

I can do her anytime anywhere :draper2


----------



## thelegendkiller

MY DAD THINKS SHE IS UGLY.

MY DAD DOESN'T LIKE HER FACE.

BEFORE YOU THINK OF MAKING ANY SMART-ASS COMMENT, PLEASE THINK TWICE.


----------



## The RainMaker

She's the future. 











Playtime..


Well, you know the rest.


----------



## Morrison17

No, she's amazing. Chill, neerrd.


Her butt looked great and dat meanstreak when she punted Natalya in the stomach after the match = gold.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Why did Dana get on the main roster before Bayley or Asuka? That's nuts.


----------



## ST1TCH

When she came out I thought that might be Dana Brooke, I don't mean when her back was to the camera but when her face was showing. It was the first time I've noticed just how much work she's had done since joining the company. She really doesn't look like the same person.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I disagree. I think she's well below average as a wrestler, but she's not there to be a great technician.

She is there to pepper the sizzling steak of the women's division with her own characterisations. Her and Emma's attitudes have a place on the women's side of the roster, I see no big deal.

If she starts trying to go toe to toe with Nattie technique wise then I will call immediate mis-booking, of course, but it appears they are just letting Dana do her thing for now.


----------



## The RainMaker

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Why did Dana get on the main roster before Bayley or Asuka? That's nuts.


Because Bayley is putting the roster over before she leaves and Asuka is having her run now? Dana staying in NXT would be pointless. They're never going to put her on the frontline with the title because: A. She's not second generation, and B. She's not seen as some tremendous worker by the IWC, which is the core of the NXT fanbase. So, might as well move her up to the main roster and let her use her natural arrogance and bitchiness to be an effective heel. And she's doing quite the good job.


----------



## Dark Paladin

Dana's fine. Her biggest strengths involve character/promo work and that's fine, just give her time to get better in the ring. She's only been on the main roster for a few weeks. :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

3ku1 said:


> God you people are a bunch of haters lol. Do you like anything? In any case She's hot? Who knew.


So basically you don't want people to have their own opinion?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Why did Dana get on the main roster before Bayley or Asuka? That's nuts.


Dana is in a utility role right now working as the sidekick for Emma first and now Charlotte. Bayley and Asuka are going to be primed for big spots when they reach the main roster.


----------



## Tucks

Is she being shoehorned in as Charlotte's sidekick now that Emma is injured? Pretty poor end to the match when she came out, not putting it on Dana because she has to work with what she's given but it was an anti-climax.


----------



## marshal99

I would suspect that dana is just transferring her current feud with becky to one where becky ends up with charlotte which would make better sense , maybe with paige involved to make it a tag team.


----------



## SAMCRO

ST1TCH said:


> When she came out I thought that might be Dana Brooke, I don't mean when her back was to the camera but when her face was showing. It was the first time I've noticed just how much work she's had done since joining the company. She really doesn't look like the same person.


I know! I thought i was the only one who noticed.

Just look at this pic of her before her debut on NXT









then look at her months after her debut









You can clearly tell as soon as she started getting her NXT checks she ran to the plastic surgeons office and got a shit ton of Botox and work done.


----------



## HOJO

She's horrendous


----------



## Ronny

One of these days her implants are gonna spontaneously explode in the ring. God damn does she look inflated.


----------



## Hyphen

Definitely not a fan of her. Her entire character is that she's strong, athletic and bitchy. Not interested, sorry.


----------



## Callisto

I'll take her over most of the roster. She is entertaining and has a unique character, whilst others like Nattie and Bayley are woeful.


----------



## Darren Criss

She is horrible in every way.

She is Eva Marie with muscles.


----------



## spikingspud

Was baffled over why Dana was in that spot as the distractor unless they plan on having Dana feud with Natalya? Ik Emma is injured but does that excuse jumping her from a history of working alongside Emma to doing Flair's dirtywork? 
Also wth was all that overselling during the celebrations idk if it was just me but Charlotte looked awkward over it all.


----------



## ST1TCH

SAMCRO said:


> I know! I thought i was the only one who noticed.
> 
> Just look at this pic of her before her debut on NXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then look at her months after her debut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly tell as soon as she started getting her NXT checks she ran to the plastic surgeons office and got a shit ton of Botox and work done.


I think she looks a lot worse, but maybe there are a lot more guys that like the manufactured look than I think. I'm just not into any part of her shtick.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Dana and Alexa are the future.*


----------



## LaMelo

Charlotte will make her worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RippedOnNitro

I think she will fine. She debuted in September 2014 and was injured for half a year.
That means she only has one year experience. I think she is exactly where one is expected with such little experience.
Not saying she will eventually end up as an elite wrestler though...


----------



## JDP2016

Now that Dana is on the main roster, this thread should be closed.


----------



## Drago

JDP2016 said:


> Now that Dana is on the main roster, this thread should be closed.


I really don't know why someone bumped it in the first place.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Why did Dana get on the main roster before Bayley or Asuka? That's nuts.


Because Dana and Emmawere great together in NXT and WWE saw the opportunity to brign that to the main roster. Dan fit that role, she didn't/doesn't have to be a 5 star ring wizard to be useful. This is entertainment, people need to lose the fixation with moves. If someone can fit a role and be entertaining/useful then there's no need not to use them.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

I be honest Dana plays a great heel and should be a good sidekick for Charlote


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



kuo24 said:


> It's not Dana Brooks' fault then. She is a rookie in a supposedly developmental show after all.
> By introducing the NXT 5 (Neville, Balor, Itami, Owens, Zayn) and the Charlotte/Sasha/Bayley trio, the bar was raised considerably for all talents.
> This is the pitfall of pushing NXT into a mainstream third brand rather than a developmental league.


Yeah, but these girls were products of developmental. Charlotte had never wrestled before WWE. Sasha Banks is 24. Bayley is the only one who wrestled the indies, but she's also pretty much an NXT girl. 

If the NXT women's division was focused on Blue Pants and Cheerleader Melissa and such, you could make that argument. But not now, the women who raised the bar are products of the performance center. And I don't see how raising the bar is a bad thing anyway. If you suck, you suck. Does Dana Brooke suck? So far, yeah I'm afraid so. She does have some mic skills, but can't go in the ring.


----------



## marshal99

*Re: Dana Brooks is awful*



peowulf said:


> Yeah, but these girls were products of developmental. Charlotte had never wrestled before WWE. Sasha Banks is 24. Bayley is the only one who wrestled the indies, but she's also pretty much an NXT girl.
> 
> If the NXT women's division was focused on Blue Pants and Cheerleader Melissa and such, you could make that argument. But not now, the women who raised the bar are products of the performance center. And I don't see how raising the bar is a bad thing anyway. If you suck, you suck. Does Dana Brooke suck? So far, yeah I'm afraid so. She does have some mic skills, but can't go in the ring.


Sasha has been wrestling in the indies when she's around 19 before WWE.





As far as Dana Brooke , she's fine. When WWE emphasize more on the men than women , woman's wrestling are not exactly a priority. You just have to look at Natalya , she can wrestle but her character and personality is bland. Dana has personality and her wrestling can only improve. You have to look at the likes of Trish status , a hall of famer , when was she ever a wrestler before wwe and even then , it took her how long before she started to improve in the ring ?


----------

